# Diablo 3: Jetzt als Facebook-Freund von PC Games einen von 166 Beta-Keys sichern



## SebastianThoeing (27. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Jetzt als Facebook-Freund von PC Games einen von 166 Beta-Keys sichern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Jetzt als Facebook-Freund von PC Games einen von 166 Beta-Keys sichern


----------



## loener (27. Februar 2012)

Tolle Sache, danke dafür


----------



## rider210 (27. Februar 2012)

Warum Facebook??? Warum Jede verdammte Losaktion über Facebook??????
Ich hab keinen drecks Facebook Account.
Warum versucht ihr soooooooooo desperately an Facebook likes favoriten whatever zu kommen? arm einfach arm


----------



## Angeldust (27. Februar 2012)

Wer oder was hier arm ist... könnte man auch ganz anders bewerten ;o)


----------



## Chris1q1q (27. Februar 2012)

rider210 schrieb:


> Warum Facebook??? Warum Jede verdammte Losaktion über Facebook??????
> Ich hab keinen drecks Facebook Account.
> Warum versucht ihr soooooooooo desperately an Facebook likes favoriten whatever zu kommen? arm einfach arm


 
ehm ja...

weißt du, ich nutze kein facebook, aber einen account zu erstellen um mich bei gewinnspielen anzumelden war wirklich nicht tragisch...


----------



## smooth1980 (27. Februar 2012)

rider210 schrieb:


> Warum Facebook??? Warum Jede verdammte Losaktion über Facebook??????
> Ich hab keinen drecks Facebook Account.
> Warum versucht ihr soooooooooo desperately an Facebook likes favoriten whatever zu kommen? arm einfach arm




Reg dich nicht auf das Spiel wird sowieso der Flop des Jahres ( vorausgesetzt sie schaffen einen Release in 2012  )


----------



## Cityboy (27. Februar 2012)

rider210 schrieb:


> Warum Facebook??? Warum Jede verdammte Losaktion über Facebook??????
> Ich hab keinen drecks Facebook Account.
> Warum versucht ihr soooooooooo desperately an Facebook likes favoriten whatever zu kommen? arm einfach arm


 Dann mach dir einen. Wenn´s dich nicht interessiert dann halt die Backen zusammen. Diese Kids heutzutage... unglaublich.


----------



## Cityboy (27. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Reg dich nicht auf das Spiel wird sowieso der Flop des Jahres ( vorausgesetzt sie schaffen einen Release in 2012  )


Das stimmt nicht. Das Spiel wird mindestens 88%, wenn nicht sogar mehr bekommen. Fals du es noch nicht gespielt hast, hast du jetzt die Chance mit der Action hier. Viel Glück.


----------



## realgsus (27. Februar 2012)

failbook...


----------



## smooth1980 (27. Februar 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Das Spiel wird mindestens 88%, wenn nicht sogar mehr bekommen. Fals du es noch nicht gespielt hast, hast du jetzt die Chance mit der Action hier. Viel Glück.



Stimmt ist ja von Blizzard und heißt Diablo 3. Da können die Redakteure ja nicht objektiv werten schließlich bezahlt BLIZZARD genug.


----------



## Chronik (27. Februar 2012)

PCGames Team wie kann man nur über Facebook so eine Gewinnspiel machen? (Das ist für mich, mit dieser Website ziemlich fremd/beschämend)
Ich hoffe das die kommenden "Gewinnspiele" nicht über FB sein werden.
Wieso macht Ihr es nicht wie Buffed.de??? (Ist doch eine Paartner-Seite)

Ach kleiner Rat falls Ihr so ein "Gewinnspiel" direkt über PCGames macht. (Also ohne FB Acc.) Lasst Uns (Usern) bitte die Möglichkeit, wenn Wir unsere Daten bei Euch angeben/angeben haben das wir über so eine Teilnahme eine PN oder eine Mail von Euch (PCGames) bekommen!


----------



## Alexey1978 (27. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Stimmt ist ja von Blizzard und heißt Diablo 3. Da können die Redakteure ja nicht objektiv werten schließlich bezahlt BLIZZARD genug.


 
Hat der Entwickler Dir als Kind mal was angetan? Hat Diablo 2 Dir Deine Jugend geklaut? Oder hast Du heute noch Alpträume von Diablo 2 Bossgegnern? Woher beziehst Du nur so viel Motivation über Spiel und Hersteller zu lästern? 

In jeder Diablo 3 news ziehst Du über das Spiel her. Ich find's ja irgendwie lustig. Auch wenn es eher traurig ist, das Du nichts besseres zu tun zu haben scheinst, als nur über ein nicht veröffentlichtes Spiel und seinen Entwickler zu lästern.

Außerdem ist diese olle Kamelle von den bestochenen Redakteuren ja mal sowas von lächerlich das es schon langweilig wird sie zu lesen. Würde man auch nur eine dieser Anschuldigungen für voll nehmen, dann müssten alle Redakteure von sämtlichen Printmedien und namhaften Internetpräsenzen ja bestochen werden und das weltweit, da bei den meisten Titeln wo solche Vorwürfe mal wieder rausgehauen werden, die Wertungen weltweit sehr ähnlich sind.

Was glaubst Du denn wie viele Millionen da für jedes Spiel fließen müssten um weltweit Wertungen zu kaufen. Tztz das ganze ist so lächerlich...rechne doch mal ein wenig nach, dann fällt Dir auf, das sich sowas gar nicht lohnt. Oder glaubst Du ein Redakteuer setzt seinen Job auf's Spiel für ein paar hundert Euro?

Das einzige was evtl. eine Wertung ein klein wenig beeinflußen könnte, wäre ein freundlicher Umgang seitens der Entwickler / Publisher gegenüber den jeweiligen Redakteuren etc. Wenn man Jemand mag, und evtl. über die Jahre eine gewisse Bindung entstanden ist, kann es evtl. vorkommen, das man ein bissel weniger objektiv ist und vielleicht mal nen Prozentpunkt höher wertet als bei nem Entwickler der einen behandelt wie den letzten Ar***. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung und wird sicherlich auch nicht zwangsläufig weltweit funktionieren.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> PCGames Team wie kann man nur über Facebook so eine Gewinnspiel machen? (Das ist für mich, mit dieser Website ziemlich fremd/beschämend)


 Tja hat halt nicht jede Games-Seite das Glück, dass ihr die Likes einfach so hinterher geworfen werden. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal überlegen, warum eine Seite wie gameone.de ganz ohne Bestechung stramm auf eine halbe Million Likes zugeht und warum man hier kaum die 10.000 erreicht, selbst wenn man versucht die Likes mit Gewinnspielen zu erkaufen.


----------



## Egersdorfer (27. Februar 2012)

Ich werde sicherlich keinem datenschutzverachtenden Monster wie Facebook joinen.

Allein dass ihr sowas fordert, macht Euch sehr, sehr unseriös. Das kostet euch viele Sympathiepunkte in meinem Buch.

Shame on you.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (27. Februar 2012)

Top das man als mit einem jahrelangen Abo und somit "treuer Käufer der Zeitschrift" belohnt wird indem man etwas gewinnen kann...
Aber nur wenn man sich bei Facebook "anfreundet" und dementsprechend kann jeder gewinnen der sich da rumtummelt...
Hachja


----------



## nullskill (27. Februar 2012)

ja failbook ist sooo böööse... oh man! *facepalm* ob und wieviel man von sich auf dem portal freigibt ist jeden selbst überlassen. und WARUM man sich für fb entscheidet liegt auf der hand, wenn man sich die nutzerzahl ansieht. wenn hier 5 mann keinen acc haben, kratzt das die welt nich den klick!
fb ist leider die geilste marketing maschine. und hier wiederum zum glück für kleine firmen/ideen, denn diese können dadurch schnell weltbekannt werden.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (27. Februar 2012)

Musst dich nit mal bei FB anmelden, nur durch die Suche nach dir durch dritte Personen weiß FB schon einiges über dich. Kannst ja mal ne Daten-DvD anfordern.


----------



## Cityboy (27. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Stimmt ist ja von Blizzard und heißt Diablo 3. Da können die Redakteure ja nicht objektiv werten schließlich bezahlt BLIZZARD genug.


So ein schwachsin, du redest Müll und merkst es nicht einmal ... Das Spiel ist sehr gut und wird von Felix dementsprechend dann bewertet.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Musst dich nit mal bei FB anmelden, nur durch die Suche nach dir durch dritte Personen weiß FB schon einiges über dich. Kannst ja mal ne Daten-DvD anfordern.


 Ich bekam letztens auch eine Freundschaftsanfrage, aber nicht an einen Facebook Account gerichtet (ich habe gar keinen) sondern per Email. Die Mail kam von Facebook und man teilte mir mit, dass ein gewisser XYZ mein Freund sein wolle und ich solle mir doch einen Account machen damit ich ihn hinzufügen kann (gleich mit link). Was mich zunächst stark wunderte war, dass ich mit meinem richtigen Namen angeschrieben wurde. Der Name der Person die "mein Freund" sein wollte sagt mir allerdings nichts, also googlete ich den Typen und fand heraus, dass es sich dabei um den Betreiber eines Online-Shops handelte bei dem ich kürzlich eingekauft hatte.



nullskill schrieb:


> fb ist leider die geilste marketing maschine. und hier wiederum zum  glück für kleine firmen/ideen, denn diese können dadurch schnell  weltbekannt werden.


Schön für die Leute die damit Geld verdienen, aber ich kotze echt im Strahl, wenn die Facebook auf Outlook & Co zugreifen lassen und meine Daten automatisch weitergeben, damit Facebook schon mal ohne meine Erlaubnis Infos über mich zum sammeln und belästigen hat.


----------



## ING (27. Februar 2012)

jaja facebook, dafür prostituirt sich inzwischen jedes mittelständige unternehmen weil sie der meinung sind damit werden sie ganz groß. willkommen im 21 jahrhundert, freunde verdient man sich nicht länger, man kauft sie ein...


----------



## demon-chan (27. Februar 2012)

Sorry, aber immer dieses VERFICKTE DRECKS FACEBOOK. Überall diese scheiße. Immer wenn diablo III Beta Keys herausgegeben werden, soll ich dieses Kack-Stasi-2.0-Netzwerk nutzen, oder Volksverdummung-2.0-Twitter anwerfen.

Könnt ihr - damit meine ich alle Gaming Seiten - nicht endlich mal normal die Keys rausgeben? Kotzt mich an. Schämt euch.


----------



## HMCpretender (27. Februar 2012)

Gewinnspiele dienen sowieso nicht dazu, Gewinne zu verteilen, sondern Daten zu sammeln, von daher macht es die Sache auch nicht viel schlimmer, wenn es auf Facebook stattfindet.


----------



## ganderc (27. Februar 2012)

demon-chan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber immer dieses VERFICKTE DRECKS FACEBOOK. Überall diese scheiße. Immer wenn diablo III Beta Keys herausgegeben werden, soll ich dieses Kack-Stasi-2.0-Netzwerk nutzen, oder Volksverdummung-2.0-Twitter anwerfen.
> 
> Könnt ihr - damit meine ich alle Gaming Seiten - nicht endlich mal normal die Keys rausgeben? Kotzt mich an. Schämt euch.


 
Du kannst auch einfach warten und dir dann das Spiel kaufen.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Februar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja hat halt nicht jede Games-Seite das Glück, dass ihr die Likes einfach so hinterher geworfen werden. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal überlegen, warum eine Seite wie gameone.de ganz ohne Bestechung stramm auf eine halbe Million Likes zugeht und warum man hier kaum die 10.000 erreicht, selbst wenn man versucht die Likes mit Gewinnspielen zu erkaufen.


 Jedem sein Klientel.
Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich sogar ein wenig, dass PC Games nur so wenig Anhänger im Fratzenbuch hat.

Nimm zum Beispiel heise, die haben auch so gut wie keine Fans bei Facebook:
heise online | Facebook
Woran das liegt, werde ich hier aber nicht genauer erläutern, da fühlen sich manche dann nur wieder auf den Schlips getreten (und ich meine nicht die heise/c't/iX-Leser).


----------



## smooth1980 (27. Februar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Hat der Entwickler Dir als Kind mal was angetan? Hat Diablo 2 Dir Deine Jugend geklaut? Oder hast Du heute noch Alpträume von Diablo 2 Bossgegnern? Woher beziehst Du nur so viel Motivation über Spiel und Hersteller zu lästern?
> 
> In jeder Diablo 3 news ziehst Du über das Spiel her. Ich find's ja irgendwie lustig. Auch wenn es eher traurig ist, das Du nichts besseres zu tun zu haben scheinst, als nur über ein nicht veröffentlichtes Spiel und seinen Entwickler zu lästern.
> 
> ...


 
Und an die Existenz vom Weihnachtsmann glaubst du wohl auch noch ?


----------



## gforsi (27. Februar 2012)

nice PC Games, haut die Keys raus


----------



## Mothman (27. Februar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich bekam letztens auch eine Freundschaftsanfrage, aber nicht an einen Facebook Account gerichtet (ich habe gar keinen) sondern per Email. Die Mail kam von Facebook und man teilte mir mit, dass ein gewisser XYZ mein Freund sein wolle und ich solle mir doch einen Account machen damit ich ihn hinzufügen kann (gleich mit link). Was mich zunächst stark wunderte war, dass ich mit meinem richtigen Namen angeschrieben wurde. Der Name der Person die "mein Freund" sein wollte sagt mir allerdings nichts, also googlete ich den Typen und fand heraus, dass es sich dabei um den Betreiber eines Online-Shops handelte bei dem ich kürzlich eingekauft hatte.


Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ganz schon dreist. Das heißt ja auch, dass der Verkäufer deine Email-Adresse an Facebook weitergegeben hat. Würde mich da mal beschweren (beim Verkäufer, beim Gesichtsbuch gibt es sicher schon Türme von Beschwerden wegen diesem und jenem^^).


----------



## Oximoron12345 (27. Februar 2012)

> Was glaubst Du denn wie viele Millionen da für jedes Spiel fließen müssten um weltweit Wertungen zu kaufen.



Naa....was denkst Du denn wieso es soviel DLC für die ganzen Games gibt? -> Genau, um die Schmiergelder zu bezahlen... lol


----------



## Exar-K (27. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> beim Gesichtsbuch gibt es sicher schon Türme von Beschwerden wegen diesem und jenem


Sowas landet bekanntermaßen unter Ablage P.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ganz schon dreist. Das heißt ja auch, dass der Verkäufer deine Email-Adresse an Facebook weitergegeben hat. Würde mich da mal beschweren (beim Verkäufer, beim Gesichtsbuch gibt es sicher schon Türme von Beschwerden wegen diesem und jenem^^).


Ich kenne mich mit Facebook ja nicht sonderlich aus, da ich es nicht nutze aber ich denke mal solche Anfragen sind wohl eine automatisierte Geschichte, wenn man Facebook auf das Adressbuch seines Email-Client zugreifen lässt oder?

 Ich hatte auch daran gedacht ihm eine Beschwerde zu schicken aber, dass bringt mir jetzt wo das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist auch nichts mehr. Ich ziehe da halt für mich die Konsequenzen draus und kaufe da nichts mehr.


----------



## Morpheus1976 (27. Februar 2012)

hoffentlich hab ich morgen (28.02.) bei der verlosung glück, denn da ist mein geburtstag


----------



## Mothman (27. Februar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit Facebook ja nicht sonderlich aus, da ich es nicht nutze aber ich denke mal solche Anfragen sind wohl eine automatisierte Geschichte, wenn man Facebook auf das Adressbuch seines Email-Client zugreifen lässt oder?


Ich kenne mich damit auch nicht aus, weil ich zu den Verweigerern zähle. Zumindest von der Form, wie FB betrieben wird.
Aber wenn ich in einem Shop etwas kaufe, dann erwarte ich (okay, man sollte schon die AGB lesen^^), dass meine Daten mit Diskretion behandelt werden. 
Und egal wie auch immer irgendein Email-Client eingestellt ist, erwarte ich, dass meine Email nicht an Dritte - und dazu zählt FB in dem Fall - weitergegeben wird. Bzw. dass eine Weitergabe (ob manuell oder automatisch) nicht möglich ist.

Aber ich würde mich vermutlich auch nicht beschweren (schon aus Faulheit^^), sondern so wie du verfahren: Dort nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (27. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Reg dich nicht auf das Spiel wird sowieso der Flop des Jahres ( vorausgesetzt sie schaffen einen Release in 2012  )


 
och, da durfte der dreijährige sogar schon mehr als einmal am tag posten. hadde fein gemacht!!!!


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Februar 2012)

"Solltet ihr bei dieser Aktion kein Glück haben oder nicht Mitglied des sozialen Netzwerks Facebook sein, dann dürft ihr euch auf die kommenden Tage freuen. Denn in den nächsten Tagen wird PC Games weitere Beta-Keys für Diablo 3 verlosen"

Also nicht jammern und schimpfen, sondern einfach Facebook ignorieren, wenn man es nicht mag, denn schon kommt die nächste Gelegenheit um die Ecke. Wir werden weiter alle Plattformen nutzen, die sich uns bieten. Mal hier, mal da


----------



## firewing (28. Februar 2012)

Es machen zwar alle.
Aber das was Ihr da macht ist nichts anderes als Stimmenkauf.
Es gab mal Zeiten, da war so etwas anrüchig.

Die Welt ändert sich. Bald bin ich auch soweit, daß ich mir die guten alten Zeiten zurückwünsche.


----------



## luckylun (28. Februar 2012)

I wish I had a Beta Key


----------



## crazywulf (28. Februar 2012)

ich könnt kotzen^^ Da verlost PC Games einmal hier BETA Keys und ich sehe den Artikel nicht weil gestern so ein stressiger Arbeitstag war  Aber schön, dass Ihr noch welche auf Lager habt Florian S., vielleicht hab ich ja doch noch eine Chance einen zu ergattern


----------



## mikeundead (28. Februar 2012)

Ich liebe euch pcgames! Frisch aus dem Postfach meinen Diablo 3 key geangelt <3333


----------



## Drunkenbomb (28. Februar 2012)

hmm schon verschickt worden? Ich habe einfach kein glück bei sowas  
Aber natürlich Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern!
Und soll euch der Diablo holen wenn ich noch mehr Keys auf Ebay sehe!


----------



## Hamma2k5 (28. Februar 2012)

Auch kein Glück gehabt... mal wieder 
Auch von mir Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner *schnüff*


----------



## mikeundead (28. Februar 2012)

Das mit den Verkäufen auf ebay und co ist einfach nur lächerlich, man sollte einfach das spiel spielen


----------



## lancelotti (28. Februar 2012)

Endlich auch mal Glück gehabt. 
Diese Woche noch Urlaub und nun schau ich heut mofgen ins Postfach und fall fast um.
                         "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen Beta-Key für Diablo 3 ergattert!"

Ich kann nur sagen Danke PCGames.


Gruß
lancelotti
[/FONT]


----------



## thonczek123 (28. Februar 2012)

Danke PcGames !!

Hab grade eine Email mit meinem Key bekommen ! 

"Hallo ,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen Beta-Key für Diablo 3 ergattert!"


Der Tag ist gerettet


----------



## mikeundead (28. Februar 2012)

Verdammt und noch 6h auf der Arbeit >.>


----------



## crazywulf (28. Februar 2012)

ich bin dabei und hoffentlich mit mehr Glück


----------



## Chris1q1q (28. Februar 2012)

schön, dass man sich diesmal nicht bei failbook anmelden muss.

sehr löblich ^^


----------



## Lordex (28. Februar 2012)

Hmm wenn die Verlosung schon war.... dann wars ja wieder ma klar......ich mach in Zukunft einfach keine Gewinnspiele mehr mit....bringt eh nischt.....


----------



## Matze-666 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe leider auch nie glück bei sowas

Ich hoffe mal auf das Beste für morgen 

Und Gratuliere allen Gewinnern !!


----------



## realgsus (28. Februar 2012)

So schön können Verlosungen sein (ohne Failbook). Danke dafür!


----------



## currey (28. Februar 2012)

leider auch keinen abgegriffen, mal schauen wie es heute läuft


----------



## Nuallan (28. Februar 2012)

Nette Aktion, aber ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Leute gestern auf Facebook einen ergattert haben und heute bzw. die nächsten Tage hier noch mal einen ergattern..


----------



## DIABLONEED (28. Februar 2012)

vllt haben wir ja diesesmal Glück


----------



## Rudi82 (28. Februar 2012)

ich hab keine frau,kein auto,kein geld,nicht mal d3 beta key ...


----------



## Metalhawk (28. Februar 2012)

Schön die Aktion mal nicht an Facebook zu knüpfen. Dafür von mir ein "Like it" 

Da jetzt schon Keys unter den normalen Pöbel vergeben werden wird ja D3 wohl bald erscheinen.


----------



## o0oNEOXo0o (28. Februar 2012)

Bin ich jetzt total bescheuert? 
Vorhin stand da doch noch "Teilnahme ist bis 27. Februar 2012, 23:59 Uhr möglich.
Ich hab mich noch gewundert^^ oder ist dies jetzt eine neue Runde?


----------



## Qpixa (28. Februar 2012)

cool


----------



## o0oNEOXo0o (28. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie übernimmt der meine Teilnahme nicht, jedes mal wenn ich die Facebook Seite neu lade ist meine Teilnahme wieder weg. Komisch -.-


----------



## HARDY92 (28. Februar 2012)

Grade eben Diablo 3 vorbestellt... Hoffe es hat sich gelohnt habe ja NOCH keinen Beta-Key bekommen


----------



## BlackMarco (28. Februar 2012)

Habe soeben einen Beta-Key erhalten der bereits verwendet wurde :/


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Februar 2012)

o0oNEOXo0o schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt total bescheuert?
> Vorhin stand da doch noch "Teilnahme ist bis 27. Februar 2012, 23:59 Uhr möglich.
> Ich hab mich noch gewundert^^ oder ist dies jetzt eine neue Runde?


 "Nachdem PC Games gestern bereits 166 Beta-Keys für Diablo 3 unters Volk brachte, folgen heute 166 weitere Schlüssel!"


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

Leider auch kein Glück gehabt, drücke allen die Daumen für die nächste Runde 

gl euch allen


----------



## BlackMarco (28. Februar 2012)

Najoa, ich hatte einen bekommen wie schon erwähnt der nur leider bereits benutzt wird! -.-' nach der Kontaktaufnahme mit einem Blizz Supporter teilte er mir mir, dass der Key seit einiger Zeit schon benutzt wird. Bissl komisch da wurden wohl paar Keys geleaket^^


----------



## BiJay (28. Februar 2012)

Woah, draufgeklickt und sofort nen Key bekommen! Ging ja mal fix.


----------



## Mars2030 (28. Februar 2012)

ich will auch einen -.-


----------



## aldaric87 (28. Februar 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Woah, draufgeklickt und sofort nen Key bekommen! Ging ja mal fix.


 
Wieso solltest du sofort einen bekommen haben? Da steht doch dick und fett, dass es verlost wird ?


----------



## weisauchnicht (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich gefreut,das Ich einen habe    Und dann seh Ich ,     Wartungsarbeiten von 3 - 8 am PST


----------



## Chronik (28. Februar 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Woah, draufgeklickt und sofort nen Key bekommen! Ging ja mal fix.


 
Ich glaub nicht das der von PCGames ist. Weil oben im ersten Absatz (ziemlich am ende) steht: "Die Keys werden am 29. Februar 2012 an euch verschickt."
Bin ja mal gespannt was einer von PCGames dazu sagt? Falls das hier einer von PCGames lesen sollte, verschickt Ihr HEUTE auch schon Beta Keys?


----------



## Yope82 (28. Februar 2012)

aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wieso solltest du sofort einen bekommen haben? Da steht doch dick und fett, dass es verlost wird ?


 
lass ihm doch die Freude. Er wirds schon genug früh merken


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das der von PCGames ist. Weil oben im ersten Absatz (ziemlich am ende) steht: "Die Keys werden am 29. Februar 2012 an euch verschickt."
> Bin ja mal gespannt was einer von PCGames dazu sagt? Falls das hier einer von PCGames lesen sollte, verschickt Ihr HEUTE auch schon Beta Keys?


 
ist höchstens der von gestern (FB Verlosung) oder andre Seite würde ich drauf tippen 

oder nen Troll


----------



## BiJay (28. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das der von PCGames ist. Weil oben im ersten Absatz (ziemlich am ende) steht: "Die Keys werden am 29. Februar 2012 an euch verschickt."
> Bin ja mal gespannt was einer von PCGames dazu sagt? Falls das hier einer von PCGames lesen sollte, verschickt Ihr HEUTE auch schon Beta Keys?


 Weil "PC Games" im Absender steht?

Und @über_mir mein FB Account hat eine andere E-Mail Addresse und ich sehe eher wie nen Hobbit aus als wie ein Troll. 

Key geht auch, habe ich schon im Battle.net aktiviert und Spiel updatet grad.

/edit: Hmm, habe nochmal nachgeguckt und die Mail kam vor dem Draufklicken hier. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Eiche (28. Februar 2012)

vielen danke PCGAMES  DIII INCOMING


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Weil "PC Games" im Absender steht?
> 
> Und @über_mir mein FB Account hat eine andere E-Mail Addresse und ich sehe eher wie nen Hobbit aus als wie ein Troll.
> 
> Key geht auch, habe ich schon im Battle.net aktiviert und Spiel updatet grad.


 
hm komisch, da es ja eigentlich keine sofort Verlosung ist..
bei FB musstest eine eMail eingeben, wurde nicht deine acc mail genommen.. (vielleicht hast die eingegeben? )

naja über key freuen und gut ist


----------



## BiJay (28. Februar 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> hm komisch, da es ja eigentlich keine sofort Verlosung ist..
> bei FB musstest eine eMail eingeben, wurde nicht deine acc mail genommen.. (vielleicht hast die eingegeben? )
> 
> naja über key freuen und gut ist


 Ja, alles sehr seltsam. Egal, Spiel fertig geupdatet und los geht's. 

/edit: Mist, jetzt haben die noch Wartung. Dann wohl doch noch paar Stunden warten. :o


----------



## theBlizz (28. Februar 2012)

bin ja kurz davor mir das abo mit diablo III dazu zu kaufen... aber ich würde das spiel vorher doch schon gerne einmal sehen. Da wäre ein Beta-Key schon nice


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

also ich kaufe mir D3 100%, was mich nur wunder ist.. wieso kann man im Battle.net unter "Digitale Spiele erwerben" nur alte Spiele kaufen.. aber nicht D3 vorbestellen/kaufen

sonst wäre meine Bestellung schon raus


----------



## trinity_reloaded (28. Februar 2012)

Hamma2k5 schrieb:


> *schnüff*


 *schnüff*


----------



## TheSubbie (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hab in der ersten Verlosung einen Key per Mail von PCGames bekommen, aber im Bnet kommt die Meldung, dass der Key schon benutzt wurde...  seid ihr in der Key-Exceltabelle verrutscht?


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

bist schon der zweite..


TheSubbie schrieb:


> Ich hab in der ersten Verlosung einen Key per Mail von PCGames bekommen, aber im Bnet kommt die Meldung, dass der Key schon benutzt wurde...  seid ihr in der Key-Exceltabelle verrutscht?


 
siehe hier:



BlackMarco schrieb:


> Najoa, ich hatte einen bekommen wie schon erwähnt der nur leider bereits benutzt wird! -.-' nach der Kontaktaufnahme mit einem Blizz Supporter teilte er mir mir, dass der Key seit einiger Zeit schon benutzt wird. Bissl komisch da wurden wohl paar Keys geleaket^^



ist ja nicht gerade lustig wenn man nen key hat.. freut sich nen ast ab und dann geht der garnicht xD

denke eher das Blizz da was falsch gemacht hat, weil wie oben zu lesen der key schon länger vergeben war


----------



## Chronik (28. Februar 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> also ich kaufe mir D3 100%, was mich nur wunder ist.. wieso kann man im Battle.net unter "Digitale Spiele erwerben" nur alte Spiele kaufen.. aber nicht D3 vorbestellen/kaufen
> 
> sonst wäre meine Bestellung schon raus


 
Ich denk mal das leigt daran, weil Blizzard noch kein Offizelles Releasedatum genannt hat.
Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was für eine Version wäre das den, die CE, die SE (Standart-Edition) oder die Digitale-Version?


----------



## TheSubbie (28. Februar 2012)

Bringt einen auch nicht weiter... wäre jetzt gut zu wissen, ob der Support irgendwie abhilfe schaffen konnte...?
Oder muss ich jetzt bei der nächsten Verlosung noch einen benutzten Key bekommen?^^ 

Aber danke für die Info...



E-K0 schrieb:


> bist schon der zweite..
> 
> 
> siehe hier:
> ...


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das leigt daran, weil Blizzard noch kein Offizelles Releasedatum genannt hat. Wenn ich mal fragen darf was für eine Version wäre das den die CE, die SE (Standart-Edition) oder die Digitale-Version?


 
also über Blizz wenn es geht, wäre es die Digitale.
Wenn aber kurz vor release immer noch nicht da erwerben kann bestelle/kaufe ich die SE bei MM um die ecke (musst nicht noch auf versand warten  )

Brauche nur das Spiel mit den ganzen Schnick-Schnack kann ich nichts anfangen.. würde bei mir nur in der ecke zustauben ^^


----------



## LTechnics (28. Februar 2012)

Dann hab ich mich halt auch angemeldet, mal kucken ob ich Glück habe und nen Key bekomme!


----------



## Chronik (28. Februar 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> also über Blizz wenn es geht, wäre es die Digitale.
> Wenn aber kurz vor release immer noch nicht da erwerben kann bestelle/kaufe ich die SE bei MM um die ecke (musst nicht noch auf versand warten  )
> 
> Brauche nur das Spiel mit den ganzen Schnick-Schnack kann ich nichts anfangen.. würde bei mir nur in der ecke zustauben ^^


 
Jop geht mir genau so, naja gut der USB-Stick is Toll aber der Rest brauch ich nich. Ich hol mir auf jeden Fall die SE ich brauch was in der Hand

btw: kannst Du mal mein Zitat bei Dir, von mir editieren. "Ich dank mal" das soll "Ich denk mal" heißen thx


----------



## milo28 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe das glück ist mit mir


----------



## Deewee (28. Februar 2012)

Blizzard Games kauf ich mir nur noch als CE^^

Warum?

Weil Sie geile Spiele produzieren, die man in 10 Jahren noch zockt 



<--- btw... braucht n Key, gogo PC-Games... macht mich glücklich!!


----------



## Chronik (28. Februar 2012)

Deewee schrieb:


> <--- btw... braucht n Key, gogo PC-Games... macht mich glücklich!!


 
Da kanst du bis morgen "gogo PC-Games" schreien/schreiben da ja morgen erst die Auslösung bzw. die Vergabe der 2. Beta Keys Welle ist. Außer du hast bei diesen FAILBOOK Mist mitgemacht.


----------



## TheSubbie (28. Februar 2012)

Nach Anfrage bei Blizzard... PCGames Team? 



> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zur Diablo III Beta und für Ihren Enthusiasmus.
> 
> Bedauerlicherweise wird Ihnen der Account-und Rechnungssupport in Bezug auf Beta-Zugänge keinerlei Hilfestellung geben können. Weiterhin sind wir nicht in der Lage, Beta-Zugänge von uns aus zu gewähren, freizuschalten oder zu aktivieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkStaRX (28. Februar 2012)

Deewee schrieb:


> Blizzard Games kauf ich mir nur noch als CE^^
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...


 

und dafür erstma 20Jahre brauchen bis es fertig ist und prahlen damit nach 10Jahren Entwicklung schon rum obwohl man noch weitere 10Jahre warten muss... tolle Entwickler!
und die Grafik is auch so naja...


----------



## Deewee (28. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Da kanst du bis morgen "gogo PC-Games" schreien/schreiben da ja morgen erst die Auslösung bzw. die Vergabe der 2. Beta Keys Welle ist. Außer du hast bei diesen FAILBOOK Mist mitgemacht.


 
Ne hab ich nicht, bin Facebook (und generell Social-Networks) Gegner


----------



## Laura21 (28. Februar 2012)

Super  freu mich schon sehr ! Danke Pcgames-Team


----------



## SimonFistrich (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo, diejenigen, die Probleme mit dem Key haben - bitte checkt Euer Postfach für weitere Instruktionen.


----------



## GeeeStylez (28. Februar 2012)

Suuuper super sache  ,ich spiele bis heute noch diablo 2 und kann es kaum abwarten


----------



## Rockxon (28. Februar 2012)

Deewee schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht, bin Facebook (und generell Social-Networks) Gegner


 
Nicht nur Du, dennoch ein "fake" erkaunt tut da auch nicht weh 

bzw wieder eine schöne aktion


----------



## shuuky (28. Februar 2012)

ohh dachte die werden erst morgen verschickt??
Leider keinen bekommen


----------



## Tufnax (28. Februar 2012)

Ist es eigentlich gewollt, dass User hier mehrfach gewinnen können? An einem Tag?
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/3389170009?page=15#282

4 Keys an einem Tag?


----------



## Mothman (28. Februar 2012)

da simmer dabei


----------



## shuuky (28. Februar 2012)

ja, da könnte ein simpler ip check helfen..blöde wenn einige gar keinen bekommen und andere 4 :/


----------



## Tufnax (28. Februar 2012)

Da hab ich mich wirklich geärgert als ich das gelesen habe.
Aber wenn Ihr dabei seid, ist ja alles gut


----------



## SirLoveJoy (28. Februar 2012)

Wäre ja echt Geilo auch mal glück zu haben und mal etwas zu Gewinnen!
Würde prima zu meinem Geburtstag Anfang März passen.

Ich dachte auch das es hier um Diablo3 geht...
Langsam bekommt man immer mehr das Gefühl hier auf einer Anti Facebookseite gelandet zu sein.
Ich halte von den Datensammlern auch nichts und werde mich dort auch NIE anmelden,da kann ich mich noch so sehr auf Diablo3 freuen.


----------



## Paylasici (28. Februar 2012)

Und genau an dem Tag wo ich Geburstag hab^^ wie geil


----------



## gyvermac (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute!!! Schön euch alle beisammen zu haben,und freut mich auch sehr auf nen baldigen Beta key zu erhaschen und hoffentlich der so wie ihr zu den glücklichen Gewinnern dazu zugehören hihi  !!! Jippiieeee ... Ja wohl,na denn rein ins getümmel!! bin auch für ne Kritik nicht abwegig also leute postet was das zeug hält!! Ähm hab nur kene ahnung da ich neu bei diablo 3 beta bin,muss ich nen acount haben um ins batlenet zu kommen oder,naja vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,frage ansonsten mal m.grossen Bruder ob er ja was von den Universum versteht is nen echter eingessender Freak Starcraft 2 und so weiter... !! Also machs gut and bye. Cu greetz Gyvermac   See you laters Buddys and Blizzard


----------



## Chronik (28. Februar 2012)

gyvermac schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!! Schön euch alle beisammen zu haben,und freut mich auch sehr auf nen baldigen Beta key zu erhaschen und hoffentlich der so wie ihr zu den glücklichen Gewinnern dazu zugehören hihi  !!! Jippiieeee ... Ja wohl,na denn rein ins getümmel!! bin auch für ne Kritik nicht abwegig also leute postet was das zeug hält!! Ähm hab nur kene ahnung da ich neu bei diablo 3 beta bin,muss ich nen acount haben um ins batlenet zu kommen oder,naja vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,frage ansonsten mal m.grossen Bruder ob er ja was von den Universum versteht is nen echter eingessender Freak Starcraft 2 und so weiter... !! Also machs gut and bye. Cu greetz Gyvermac   See you laters Buddys and Blizzard


 
Hey hey willkommen im Forum,
du brachst einen Blizzard Acc. um bei an der Beta teilzunehmen zu können bzw. um erst mal einen Key zu bekommen.
geh einfach über google geb battlenet ein und zack bist du auf der registrier seite. Falls du die Seite auf deutscher sprach willst rechts unten kanst du das glaube ich einstellen. (Falls die Seite nicht schon deutsch ist)


----------



## Cornholio04 (28. Februar 2012)

gyvermac schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!! Schön euch alle beisammen zu haben,und freut mich auch sehr auf nen baldigen Beta key zu erhaschen und hoffentlich der so wie ihr zu den glücklichen Gewinnern dazu zugehören hihi  !!! Jippiieeee ... Ja wohl,na denn rein ins getümmel!! bin auch für ne Kritik nicht abwegig also leute postet was das zeug hält!! Ähm hab nur kene ahnung da ich neu bei diablo 3 beta bin,muss ich nen acount haben um ins batlenet zu kommen oder,naja vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,frage ansonsten mal m.grossen Bruder ob er ja was von den Universum versteht is nen echter eingessender Freak Starcraft 2 und so weiter... !! Also machs gut and bye. Cu greetz Gyvermac   See you laters Buddys and Blizzard


 
Ernüchternde Nachrichten an Dich und alle die noch keinen BattlenetAccount haben oder sich erst im oder nach September letzten Jahres einen gemacht haben( sprich, nach eröffnung der D3 Beta): Ihr könnt mit dem Key garnichts anfangen, da immer eine Fehlermeldung kommt - hier nachzulesen Einloggen nicht möglich - ERROR_315300 - Diablo 3 Forum | inDiablo.de by ingame™

Der Fehler ist Blizz bekannt, aber sie sagten sehr trocken dazu, dass sie nicht wissen ob sie den Fehler noch vor Release beheben können(werden). Und somit das Problem eh obsolet wird... 

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, da es bei anderweitigen Gewinnnspielen zu D3-Betakeys große Enttäuschungen gab. Sie haben zwar einen Key gewonnen aber können trtotzdem keine Beta spielen. Tut mit leid für euch.

Grüße 

Akmet


----------



## Lurelein (28. Februar 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ernüchternde Nachrichten an Dich und alle die noch keinen BattlenetAccount haben oder sich erst im oder nach September letzten Jahres einen gemacht haben( sprich, nach eröffnung der D3 Beta): Ihr könnt mit dem Key garnichts anfangen, da immer eine Fehlermeldung kommt - hier nachzulesen Einloggen nicht möglich - ERROR_315300 - Diablo 3 Forum | inDiablo.de by ingame™
> 
> Der Fehler ist Blizz bekannt, aber sie sagten sehr trocken dazu, dass sie nicht wissen ob sie den Fehler noch vor Release beheben können(werden). Und somit das Problem eh obsolet wird...
> 
> ...


 

Nur die halbe Wahrheit. Wenn du dich informiert hättest, wüsstest du das es ein Workaround/Lösungsmöglichkeit dafür gibt. Die funzt zwar nicht bei allen, aber bei etlichen. Genauso ist es falsch das es Blizzard nicht interessiert. Ein Blue Post sagt das es in einem der nächsten Beta Patches behoben wird, weil sie Wissen woran es liegt. Grundsätzlich betrifft es eh wenige, da die meisten schon länger ein Bnet Account haben.


----------



## aldaric87 (28. Februar 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Nur die halbe Wahrheit. Wenn du dich informiert hättest, wüsstest du das es ein Workaround/Lösungsmöglichkeit dafür gibt. Die funzt zwar nicht bei allen, aber bei etlichen. Genauso ist es falsch das es Blizzard nicht interessiert. Ein Blue Post sagt das es in einem der nächsten Beta Patches behoben wird, weil sie Wissen woran es liegt. Grundsätzlich betrifft es eh wenige, da die meisten schon länger ein Bnet Account haben.


 
Auch wieder nur die halbe Wahrheit: 

Es gab zudem einen Blue Post das dies jetzt nicht so wichtig sei, sonst wäre der Fix schon draußen, zudem betrifft es auch Leute teilweise die länger nen Account haben, und vor kurzem die Email geändert haben. So wenige können es zudem nicht sein, die dieses Problem haben, sonst gäbe es nicht diese Masse an Heul-Themen in den US Foren.


----------



## devflash (28. Februar 2012)

Ich erwarte das mir jeder hier die Daumen drückt! ;D


----------



## Speedyviper666 (28. Februar 2012)

Daumen DRÜÜÜÜCKKKKK!!!! xD


----------



## Blackgollum (28. Februar 2012)

Weiter so... sollte sowas öfters geben .!


----------



## smooth1980 (28. Februar 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ernüchternde Nachrichten an Dich und alle die noch keinen BattlenetAccount haben oder sich erst im oder nach September letzten Jahres einen gemacht haben( sprich, nach eröffnung der D3 Beta): Ihr könnt mit dem Key garnichts anfangen, da immer eine Fehlermeldung kommt - hier nachzulesen Einloggen nicht möglich - ERROR_315300 - Diablo 3 Forum | inDiablo.de by ingame™
> 
> Der Fehler ist Blizz bekannt, aber sie sagten sehr trocken dazu, dass sie nicht wissen ob sie den Fehler noch vor Release beheben können(werden). Und somit das Problem eh obsolet wird...
> 
> ...



Wen wunderts schon ? Heute ist man bei Release doch sowieso nur noch Betatester von Bananensoftware.Ist doch nix neues.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (28. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ganz schon dreist. Das heißt ja auch, dass der Verkäufer deine Email-Adresse an Facebook weitergegeben hat. Würde mich da mal beschweren (beim Verkäufer, beim Gesichtsbuch gibt es sicher schon Türme von Beschwerden wegen diesem und jenem^^).


Nein, Er hat seine E-Mail Adresse nicht einfach an FB weitergegeben. Es wird schon seit dem Jahr 2010 vermutet, dass Facebook illegal die Adressbücher ihrer Nutzer durchsucht und selbstständig in deren Namen einladungen verschickt, hab ich schon mehrfach bekommen und auf Nachfrage bei den Personen nur die Antwort sie wüssten von nichts. Google hat sogar anfangs mit FB kooperiert und denen die Emailkontakte zugespielt, machen Sie aber mitlerweile auch nicht mehr (http://www.taz.de/!60934/). Falls Interesse zu dem Thema besteht, hier nen Link zum Datenschutzforum wo ich das ganze seinerzeit gefunden hab. https://www.bfdi.bund.de/bfdi_forum/showthread.php?953-Was-Facebook-bber-Nicht-Mitglieder-wei/page4


----------



## Latrinenzombie (28. Februar 2012)

Viel Glück allen


----------



## Xorydol (28. Februar 2012)

Danke PCGames, dass wir Nicht-Facebooker jetzt auch die Chance kriegen...


----------



## Chronik (28. Februar 2012)

Ist das normal das ich bei der Verlosung nich meine Blizzard-Daten (Nutzer-ID) angeben muss?
Bei mir popt ein Fenster auf wo steht:
"Die Keys werden unter allen Teilnehmern verlost und am Mittwoch, 29. Februar 2012 verschickt. Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - wir wünschen Euch viel Glück!", unten drunter ist noch ein Button wo drauf steht "Beta-Key anfordern"
Danach kommt 
"*Hallo,*

Du nimmst an der Verlosung teil! Im Gewinnfall schicken wir Dir den Beta-Key per E-Mail am Mittwoch, den 29.02.2012 zu.

*Dein PC GAMES-Team"

*                                 Ist das bei auch so gewessen???

sry PCGames Team wegen doppel Post bzw doppelter Teilnahme. Ich hoffe das schmälert meine Gewinnchancen nicht?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ist das normal das ich bei der Verlosung nich meine Blizzard-Daten (Nutzer-ID) angeben muss?
> Bei mir popt ein Fenster auf wo steht:
> "Die Keys werden unter allen Teilnehmern verlost und am Mittwoch, 29. Februar 2012 verschickt. Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - wir wünschen Euch viel Glück!", unten drunter ist noch ein Button wo drauf steht "Beta-Key anfordern"
> Danach kommt
> ...



Jap, war genau so, wird wohl so sein, dass wenn man gewinnt, den key dann irgendwo eingeben und so mit einem Acc verknüpfen muss (evtl bei der ersten Anmedung im clienten oder so)


----------



## Konopke (28. Februar 2012)

auf eBay werden die keys teilweise für 100€ verkauft..


----------



## FireEmerald (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn man auf den Link ">Beta-Key-Verlosung von Diablo 3<." klickt, erscheint dort immer das selbe Fenster mit dem selben Button:

"Beta-Key anfordern"

Anschließend sieht man den Bestätigungstext: "Du nimmst an der Verlosung teil!..."

Kann mir mal einer erklären weshalb man beim zweiten mal auf den Link klicken, nochmal "Beta-Key anfordern" anklicken kann?

Entweder funktioniert das Anforden nicht oder es ist nur eine "Attrappe". Normal jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Phone83 (28. Februar 2012)

habe ausverssehen auch ein 2. mal drauf geklickt -.- hoffe damit habe ich mich nicht selber rausgeworfen aus der verlosung wegen doppelte teilnahme.

was ich persönlich schade finde ist das sooooooo viele in den forum probleme mit dem battlenet account  und dem key haben..das sind alles leute die sich nur einen bnett account gemacht haben um die d3 beta zu zocken..also alles leute die quasi noch garkein spiel von blizz gezockt haben oder  überhaupt besitzen.
was ich sau schade finde denn es gibt hier wohl einige die es mehr "verdient hätten"
und ja ich zähle mich auch dazu ^^


----------



## NoCF_Spawn (28. Februar 2012)

Ich + Key = gut

also giiieeevvv!


----------



## BlackMarco (28. Februar 2012)

Naja ich schein ja nicht der Einzigste zu sein, bei dem der Key bereits vergeben war...da hat Blizz wohl paar vergebene Keys rausgegeben -.-' 

Da freut man sich auf die Beta und dann ist der Key vergeben...


----------



## bogeNN (28. Februar 2012)

Good luck @ all


----------



## Leinhart (28. Februar 2012)

Viel glück allen zusammen.


----------



## esperame (28. Februar 2012)

Wünsche ich auch allen.


----------



## Chronik (28. Februar 2012)

noch gut 1h.
Also wenn jeder der bei den "Gewinnspiel" mitgemacht hat auch hier im Forum was geschrieben hat ich bin #124 bekommt jeder einen Key


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2012)

Denke mal, da werden schon einige mehr mitgemacht haben.


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

BlackMarco schrieb:


> Naja ich schein ja nicht der Einzigste zu sein, bei dem der Key bereits vergeben war...da hat Blizz wohl paar vergebene Keys rausgegeben -.-'
> 
> Da freut man sich auf die Beta und dann ist der Key vergeben...


 
und wie schaut es bei dir mittlerweile aus?
Hast schon den Beitrag gesehen?: 



SimonFistrich schrieb:


> Hallo, diejenigen, die Probleme mit dem Key haben - bitte checkt Euer Postfach für weitere Instruktionen.


----------



## bigbug (28. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> noch gut 1h.
> Also wenn jeder der bei den "Gewinnspiel" mitgemacht hat auch hier im Forum was geschrieben hat ich bin #124 bekommt jeder einen Key


 ich glaube es gibt viele viele leute die wie ich bisher nur mitgelesen haben


----------



## E-K0 (28. Februar 2012)

guckt mal von dem:

EU-Beta-Key-Verlosungen! - Foren - Diablo III

Kann man wirklich an einen Acc mehr als einen Beta-Key für die selbe Beta binden oder nur PS fake?


----------



## Laura21 (29. Februar 2012)

Und schluss ... wer hat alles einen?


----------



## Xavy122 (29. Februar 2012)

Werden sicher erst morgen verschickt


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

Laura21 schrieb:


> Und schluss ... wer hat alles einen?



Glaube nicht das sie sofort am 29 um 0:01 raus gehen.. oder 

wenn doch:
ich wieder nicht..


----------



## Abaloca (29. Februar 2012)

Hab auch noch nichts :/...aber ich denk mal das das nicht so schnell geht^^


----------



## Chronik (29. Februar 2012)

Hab auch noch keinen Key bekommen.

Kommt bestimmt erst heut ab 12:00/18:00 Uhr

Früher wäre auch gut. Aufstehn D3 Key bekommen, D3 Beta Installieren und zocken


----------



## maikblack2011 (29. Februar 2012)

denke im laufe des tages.diese nacht wird nix kommen


----------



## Laura21 (29. Februar 2012)

joa dann geh ich mal schlafen  good night leutz


----------



## Chronik (29. Februar 2012)

jop ich auch gn8 falls schon einer was hat oder bis morgen was bekommt glückwunsch.

GIB MIR DEN KEY


----------



## Xedanomil (29. Februar 2012)

Ja Ich warte auch schon ganz gespannt^^


----------



## dark2k (29. Februar 2012)

wann gibbet key´s  ?


----------



## Andi2008 (29. Februar 2012)

Kommen bestimmt gegen mittag.


----------



## currey (29. Februar 2012)

Gestern war es so gegen halb elf


----------



## kicker31 (29. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe einfach das ich auch einen key bekomme von diesem game habs schon 10000 mal versucht überall wo es nur möglich war xD


----------



## halip (29. Februar 2012)

Muss ich hier heulen und betteln damit ich einen Key bekomme ?  Nagut dann Versuch ich es auch mal, bitte bitte liebes pc-Games Team ich hätte so gerne auch ein Key


----------



## Hamma2k5 (29. Februar 2012)

Tröstet euch... bald ist ja Release


----------



## desnoopy98 (29. Februar 2012)

Sind die Keys denn schon unterwegs?


----------



## Tufnax (29. Februar 2012)

Hamma2k5 schrieb:


> Tröstet euch... bald ist ja Release


 
genau... *lach*

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es nächste Woche wirklich eine Ankündigung vor oder sogar auf der CeBit gibt.


----------



## dark2k (29. Februar 2012)

möööp..   wo bleibt das nächste gewinnspiel  ...aaaAAHH


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (29. Februar 2012)

Schöne Aktion  Wäre nur gut zu wissen ob die Keys schon raus sind. Aber bei meinem Glück bekomm ich wieder keinen. ^^


----------



## Drunkenbomb (29. Februar 2012)

Oh man ich bin voller Freude!!!!! Vielen lieben Dank PCGames-Team!!!! DANKE


----------



## Dake2000 (29. Februar 2012)

Keys sind raus, ich hab einen YEEHHHAAW


----------



## maikblack2011 (29. Februar 2012)

Hab mein Key bekommen thx PCGames


----------



## desnoopy98 (29. Februar 2012)

HeavyGamer28 schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion  Wäre nur gut zu wissen ob die Keys schon raus sind. Aber bei meinem Glück bekomm ich wieder keinen. ^^


 
Jo das wär cool zu wissen ! 

Ich vermute mal das es noch ein paar Minuten dauert, bis alle raus sind.


----------



## Abaloca (29. Februar 2012)

geilo danke leute ehrlich <3!


----------



## Shiroco1 (29. Februar 2012)

man wie kacke ich heul gleich will auch einen


----------



## slehmann5581 (29. Februar 2012)

gewonnen, download läuft. THX!!!!


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

oh man, also wieder keinen bekommen T_T

Glückwunsch an die glücklichen


----------



## Shiroco1 (29. Februar 2012)

boar jeder gewinnt einen will auch


----------



## Hamma2k5 (29. Februar 2012)

yeah vielen lieben Dank PC - Games.... ich war auf der Toilette und hab mich beim Jubeln erwischt


----------



## desnoopy98 (29. Februar 2012)

Meine halbe Studiengruppe war gestern hier, und wir haben unser Projekt geplant und uns dabei alle für den Contest hier angemeldet, und bisher hat keiner von denen, die geschaut haben, nen Key gewonnen ! Super ! :p


----------



## Alexey1978 (29. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Und an die Existenz vom Weihnachtsmann glaubst du wohl auch noch ?


 
Als kleiner Junge ja. Da hab ich noch an den Weihnachtsmann geglaubt. 

Ich hab nur nicht genug Hollywood Verschwörungsfilme gesehen und noch genug "gesunden Menschenverstand" um nicht an solch haltlose "Buhu weltweite Bestechung aller Wertung abgebenden Personen"-Theorien zu glauben. 

Wie gesagt rechne es Dir mal durch,  für welche Summe Du Deinen Job riskieren würdest als Redakteur (mal ausgehend davon, das Du einer wärst versteht sich). Mal abgesehen davon wird eine stark abweichende Wertung auch auffallen. Sprich es muss nicht nur Redakteur A sondern auch noch B und oder C und ggf. auch die Führungskräfte bestochen werden, damit es nicht auffällt. Wie bereits gesagt für ein paar hundert Euro riskiert doch keiner seinen Job der einem halbwegs sicher jeden Monat das Gehalt was man zum Leben braucht einbringt. Nun rechne das mal hoch auf alle Personen die man für eine weltweit ähnliche Wertung bestechen müsste. Die Gesamtsumme wäre so gigantisch, das es völliger Blödsinn ist.

Naja und bei allem Respekt vor den PC Games Redakteuren und ihren Wertungen, letztendlich entscheide ICH und nur ICH ob mir ein Spiel gefällt oder nicht. Das mache ich sicherlich NICHT von der Wertung abhängig. Oder glaubst Du im ernst, das die Masse der Leute Spiele nur anhand von Wertungen blind kauft? Wozu gibt's denn Gamplay-Trailer und kommentierte "Videowalkthroughs" von Betas und vieles mehr um sich vorab eine eigene Meinung zu bilden ob man etwas kauft oder nicht?! Selbst wenn eine Wertung nun sagt "95% super Spiel", wenn mir Trailer und Gameplay nicht gefallen kaufe ich es nicht.

Und da glaubst Du ernsthaft an eine weltweite Wertungsbestechungs-Theorie? Nicht wirklich oder? Falls doch, geh mal zu einer Therapie bevor Du irgendwann Amok läufst, weil Du meinst Dich verfolgt ständig einer...


----------



## Grimbadum (29. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 

Hoffe uns Übrigen ist das Glück auch irgendwann hold.


----------



## IcestormND (29. Februar 2012)

wuhuuuuu.... danke PC Games....


----------



## Xedanomil (29. Februar 2012)

Shiroco1 schrieb:


> man wie kacke ich heul gleich will auch einen


 
Ich auch T.T


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (29. Februar 2012)

Auf ein neues. Allen bisherigen Gewinner Glückwunsch  Und allen anderen wünsch ich viel Glück


----------



## Shiroco1 (29. Februar 2012)

ne is echt krass ich nimm mir auch gleich das leben ,nimm jedes gewinnspiel mit und jeder lappen kreigt so einen nur der uber smitter des todes aus dia 2 kriwgt nix


----------



## fleshstinger (29. Februar 2012)

Danke liebes PC-Games Team für den soeben übersendeten Beta-Key, freu mich so riesig, kanns gar nicht beschreiben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG Flesh


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (29. Februar 2012)

Shiroco1 schrieb:


> ne is echt krass ich nimm mir auch gleich das leben ,nimm jedes gewinnspiel mit und jeder lappen kreigt so einen nur der uber smitter des todes aus dia 2 kriwgt nix


 
Kopf hoch  Ich hab auch keinen bekommen. Auf ein neues es sind noch welche zu bekommen. Neues Voting neues Glück


----------



## Arcane2k (29. Februar 2012)

vll wirds ja dieses mal was^^


----------



## Shiroco1 (29. Februar 2012)

HeavyGamer28 schrieb:


> Kopf hoch  Ich hab auch keinen bekommen. Auf ein neues es sind noch welche zu bekommen. Neues Voting neues Glück


 
ja danke wünsch euch auch allen glück nur langsam isses unfair irgendwie


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

Shiroco1 schrieb:


> ja danke wünsch euch auch allen glück nur langsam isses unfair irgendwie


 
naja 9000+ aufrufe (laut Statistik) und 166 keys


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (29. Februar 2012)

Sorry für mein Doppelpost da ist wohl was schief gegangen.


----------



## Shiroco1 (29. Februar 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> naja 9000+ aufrufe (laut Statistik) und 166 keys


 
nene unverdient die meisten


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (29. Februar 2012)

Haha ich sehe grad ich hab was endscheidenes überlesen 
Hab keinen Facebook Acc.
Na dann wird es wohl leider nichts bei mir


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

ist schon wieder das neue 
nur wieso steht hier und auch auf fb:

"Die Keys werden unter allen Teilnehmern verlost und am Mittwoch, 29. Februar 2012 verschickt"

heut ist schon der 29.. und wenn man teil nimmt kommt:

"Hallo,

Du nimmst an der Verlosung teil! Im Gewinnfall schicken wir Dir den Beta-Key per E-Mail am Donnerstag, den 01.03.2012 zu.

Dein PC GAMES-Team "

xD


----------



## DrProof (29. Februar 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> naja 9000+ aufrufe (laut Statistik) und 166 keys


 
Nutze den Mouseover.... es sind 34000 aufrufe!


----------



## zoup (29. Februar 2012)

facebook... echt jetzt??


----------



## nJustice (29. Februar 2012)

Um die Massen zu beruhigen, ich habe auch noch keinen bekommen. ^^


----------



## Daishi888 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich raffs nicht; Am Anfang haben sich viele beschwert, dass man sich auf Failbook anmelden muss, zwischen drin wurde im Forum gepostet, dass es auch ohne geht und jetzt wieder nur mit Anmeldung? Ich werde den Teufel tun und mich dort anmelden! Also gehts jetzt jetzt ohne oder nur mit? Egal wo ich drauf klicke, die wollen immer, dass ich mich anmelde...


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

1. war FB
2. (gestern) war über PCG Seite
3. (heute) wieder über FB

und ja, wenn man am FB Verlosung teilnehmen will muss man in FB angemeldet sein.
Bei der Verlosung hier, brauchst du keinen FB acc


----------



## WizZzard1337 (29. Februar 2012)

Macht das doch ohne Facebook .....


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich will jetzt keine falsche aussage machen oder für verwirrung sorgen hatte oben nur gelesen.
"Thema: Diablo 3: Jetzt als Facebook-Freund von PC Games einen von 166 Beta-Keys sichern" 
Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das es nur mit Facebook Acc. geht.


----------



## o0oNEOXo0o (29. Februar 2012)

Danke, danke, danke <3 Key ist eben eingetroffen


----------



## Rudi82 (29. Februar 2012)

warum hab ich kein key?


----------



## MINlSTRY (29. Februar 2012)

Die Chance bei FB nen Key zu bekommen is wohl noch geringer als die mir 1000mal liebere Variante...von daher leg ich mich jetzt in die Wanne,geh gemütlich was Essen und freu mich auf morgen.Wär vlt mal ganz schön wenn die letzten 2.mal der normale Weg als Gewinnmöglichkeit bliebe...finds scheisse das Leute, die bei the modern way of Stasi 2.0 angemeldet sind ne quasi doppelte Chance haben zu gewinnen.


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

denke mal die werden das so weiter machen das 1tag fb 1 tag hier
somit sollte es morgen wieder ohne fb gehen


----------



## MichaelFirley (29. Februar 2012)

Buuuu will auch einen aber ich hatte ja noch nieeee glück


----------



## Issoy (29. Februar 2012)

Naja, wo verlost wird ist doch eh Wurst - es steht einem ja frei ob man mitmacht oder eben nicht. Ein bissel Werbung in eigener Sache ist doch legitim, oder?

Viel Glück


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> Wer da mit macht ist doch dumm...Gebt schön alle eure daten bekannt und verteilt die in der ganzen buissness welt-mit solchen daten wird geld gemacht...schon dreißt die geschichte, und das für den krempel!!



Was da eingibst entscheidest immer noch du xD
mach dir halt eine FB email adresse rest brauch gar nicht stimmen und gut ist oO

da können die sammeln wie sie lustig sind


----------



## Daishi888 (29. Februar 2012)

Na dann kann ich mich nur den ersten Posts anschließen und sagen, dass PCGames durch diese Aktion einige Minuspunkte gesammelt hat...


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

viel wichtiger ist die frage ob man doppelt mitmachen kann... gibt bestimmt einige die hier 10 acc´s hhaben um bei ebay nen key zu verkloppen

bzw ein user der schon einen hat sollte nicht mehr mitmachen dürfen


----------



## MichaelFirley (29. Februar 2012)

Die sollten die key´s nur an die b-net acc´s versenden das müste aber dann über blizzard gehen


----------



## dangee (29. Februar 2012)

facebook... fail.


----------



## MichaelFirley (29. Februar 2012)

Denke auch das da einige doppelt und 3 fach mitmachen ich habe es nun auch schon 2 mal versucht aber hey KEIN GLÜCK


----------



## PassitheRock (29. Februar 2012)

Danke PC games. Jetzt hänge ich aber noch 8 Stunden auf Arbeit rum^^


----------



## thonczek (29. Februar 2012)

Da andere es auch 2mal versucht haben hab ich es auch gemacht, nun hab ich schon mein 2ten key  Mein Kollege wird sich freuen ! Danke pcgames!


----------



## dark2k (29. Februar 2012)

hmm statt den 166 keys in der verlosung währen bei diesen erwartungen und dem andrang doch eine erhöhung der zu verlosenden key´s echt angebracht, nicht viel nur so um die naja sagen wir mal zweihundertneunundfünzigtausend plus minus zwei oder drei....     also ich fänd den vorschlag so ganz toll


----------



## Chronik (29. Februar 2012)

alle die bei den gestrigen Beta-Key "Gewinnspiel" (nicht für FB "Menschen" ) mitgemacht haben und was gewonnen haben. Glückwusch ich hab wieder nichts bekommen. ACH SHIT


----------



## MichaelFirley (29. Februar 2012)

wie gut das ich urlaub habe aber nun ja kein key ^^


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

Blizzard sollte mal selber bisschen mehr keys verteilen, wofür hat man da den "Betaprofiel" mit den Systemspezifikationen XD
wenn man eh über andre Seiten den key beziehen muss.. wo dann auch noch manche 4+ keys abstauben und sie dann bei ebay verkaufen...

währen sie gleich über das bnet an den acc gebunden.würden auch Leute die keys erhalten die das Spiel auch wirklich testen wollen. 
Nicht nur welche die 1000accs machen um an Gewinnspielen teil zu nehmen und dann die gewonnen  keys bei ebay verkaufen um sich zu bereichern.

diablo 3 beta | eBay

oder der
150€+ xD


----------



## Chronik (29. Februar 2012)

naja morgen is ja nochmal die Chance, für PCGames User, einen Key ab zu stauben/zu gewinnen.

E-K0 seh ich auch so. Wozu gibt es nur so ein "Systemspezifikationen Checker"???


----------



## o0oNEOXo0o (29. Februar 2012)

PassitheRock schrieb:


> Danke PC games. Jetzt hänge ich aber noch 8 Stunden auf Arbeit rum^^


so gehts mir auch


----------



## MichaelFirley (29. Februar 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte mal selber bisschen mehr keys verteilen, wofür hat man da den "Betaprofiel" mit den Systemspezifikationen XD
> wenn man eh über andre Seiten den key beziehen muss.. wo dann auch noch manche 4+ keys abstauben und sie dann bei ebay verkaufen...
> 
> währen sie gleich über das bnet an den acc gebunden.würden auch Leute die keys erhalten die das Spiel auch wirklich testen wollen.
> ...


 


jo unfair den gegenüber die es selber testen wollen aber so sind die menschen halt


----------



## visitor (29. Februar 2012)

Facebook?
Behaltet eure Keys...


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

unglaublich wie diese kack beta zu einer marketinghure und zudem auch gleich ein witz geworden ist....


----------



## DC-hris (29. Februar 2012)

Ist es auch möglich ohne Facebook an der Aktion teilzunehmen?


----------



## Alexey1978 (29. Februar 2012)

Was den Verkauf der Beta-Keys auf Ebay angeht, finde ich das Blizzard da hart durchgreifen sollte. 

Ich hab mir jetzt keine EULA oder sonstiges durchgelesen, was für einen Beta-Key zutreffend wäre, bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass man selbige NICHT bei Ebay verkaufen darf. Das da nun irgendwelche Abzocker versuchen reiche, ungeduldige Menschen von zurückhaltender Intelligenz über den Tisch zu ziehen sollte man denen nicht durchgehen lassen.

Es ist immerhin Blizzards geistiges Eigentum an dem sich Diejenigen bereichern. Die Preise sind eh völlig überzogen. Für 5€ (und das ist schon zu viel) würde man ja fast noch drüber nachdenken. Aber wer zahlt denn bitte den Preis einer Collectors-Edition oder mehr nur für einen Beta-Zugang???

Abgesehen davon wurden in Amerika doch 100.000 Betakeys rausgehauen oder nicht? Einen ähnlichen Stresstest wird es sicher auch für die europäischen Battle.net Server geben. Will heißen, jeder der sein Betaprofil ordentlich angelegt hat, hat auch eine Chance auf eine Key. Zumindest denke ich das...aber selbst wenn ich noch bis zum Release warten muss, bringt mich das nach über 4 Jahren Wartezeit auch nicht mehr um.


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

DC-hris schrieb:


> Ist es auch möglich ohne Facebook an der Aktion teilzunehmen?


 

Steht doch dick oben drüber FACEBOOK-FREUND also nö


----------



## realgsus (29. Februar 2012)

Gestern wurden 166 Keys ohne Facebook verlost. Morgen soll nochmal so eine Aktion stattfinden!


----------



## extravaganz (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hab gehört in zwei Jahen werden Bio-Freunde - so genannte (BF´s) - welche aus organischem Gewebe bestehen, letztendlich durch FB-Freunde (FaceBook-Freunde) ersetzt. Dabei werden alle bis dahin gesammelten Informationen über Diablo III in einer truzektulären Streigleitung in den mittleren Teil des Marianengraben geleitet. 94,7% der Weltbevölkerung sollen davon jedoch nicht betroffen sein, weil sie bereits einen existierenden FB-Account haben.


----------



## Chronik (29. Februar 2012)

DC-hris schrieb:


> Ist es auch möglich ohne Facebook an der Aktion teilzunehmen?


 
Heute nicht aber ich nehm mal an das morgen wieder nur die Community hier teilnhmen kann. (Also ohne diese FB "Menschen ")


----------



## SimonFistrich (29. Februar 2012)

Alle, die auf Facebook nicht teilnehmen wollen, haben morgen die Gelegenheit dazu, hier auf der Seite nochmal einen von 166 Keys zu gewinnen.


----------



## Chronik (29. Februar 2012)

da bitte ich PCGames: bitte lasst mich, weingstens EINEN KEY gewinnen!!! ^^


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (29. Februar 2012)

SimonFistrich schrieb:


> Alle, die auf Facebook nicht teilnehmen wollen, haben morgen die Gelegenheit dazu, hier auf der Seite nochmal einen von 166 Keys zu gewinnen.


 
Danke das die übrigen 5,3% der Weltbevölkerung auch eine chance bekommen


----------



## Mothman (29. Februar 2012)

Um die D3-Beta-Keys wird viel zu viel Heckmeck gemacht. Das nervt und verdirbt die Lust an dem Spiel weiterhin.


----------



## Tufnax (29. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Um die D3-Beta-Keys wird viel zu viel Heckmeck gemacht. Das nervt und verdirbt die Lust an dem Spiel weiterhin.


 
Kann ich als Otto-Normal-Gamer nicht beurteilen. Ich habe keinen Beta-Key.


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

sach ma Mothman ist dein avatar dieser raver den alle vikinger nennen?^^


----------



## Mars2030 (29. Februar 2012)

*is doch traurig*



HeavyGamer28 schrieb:


> Danke das die übrigen 5,3% der Weltbevölkerung auch eine chance bekommen





ich finde das echt traurig das alles nur noch über facebook laufen muss. wo man hinhört nur noch fb...
ich mag fb nicht und will es auch nie wieder haben....für solche leute ist dann wohl kein platz in der
gesellschaft oder wie^^ tzzz kack massentrends!!


----------



## SimonFistrich (29. Februar 2012)

@Mars2030: Wie bereits geschrieben: Auch User, die kein Facebook nutzen, bekommen und bekamen Chancen: Die Keys gestern und morgen werden über pcgames.de verlost, und nicht über Facebook. Also keine Sorge.


----------



## Tufnax (29. Februar 2012)

Mars2030 schrieb:


> ich finde das echt traurig das alles nur noch über facebook laufen muss. wo man hinhört nur noch fb...
> ich mag fb nicht und will es auch nie wieder haben....für solche leute ist dann wohl kein platz in der
> gesellschaft oder wie^^ tzzz kack massentrends!!


 
Es läuft doch gar nicht nur über Facebook.

Gestern z.B. war man als Facebook-User komplett ausgeschlossen.
Hörst Du Dich da irgendwen beschweren?

Ich finds klasse, dass man hier auf mehreren Wegen teilnehmen kann.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (29. Februar 2012)

Dämliches Fratzenbuch. Warte ich halt auf morgen...


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

ja ändert aber nix das die leute die an beiden schon mitgemacht haben wieder mitmachen weil es scheinbar keine sperre gibt somit steigt die chance kein stück sondern verringert sich


----------



## Mothman (29. Februar 2012)

Tufnax schrieb:


> Kann ich als Otto-Normal-Gamer nicht beurteilen. Ich habe keinen Beta-Key.


Ich hab auch keinen. Darum geht es mir ja ... viel zu viel Theater um die Beschaffung. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht PCG, sondern D3 allgemein. Ich finde da stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr. Das wird ja wie Ambrosia behandelt. 



> sach ma Mothman ist dein avatar dieser raver den alle vikinger nennen?^^


Ja, der so genannte "Techno Viking". Aber in modifizierter Form.


----------



## CosmicBlue (29. Februar 2012)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> "Solltet ihr bei dieser Aktion kein Glück haben oder nicht Mitglied des sozialen Netzwerks Facebook sein, dann dürft ihr euch auf die kommenden Tage freuen. Denn in den nächsten Tagen wird PC Games weitere Beta-Keys für Diablo 3 verlosen"
> 
> Also nicht jammern und schimpfen, sondern einfach Facebook ignorieren, wenn man es nicht mag, denn schon kommt die nächste Gelegenheit um die Ecke. Wir werden weiter alle Plattformen nutzen, die sich uns bieten. Mal hier, mal da


Sieh an, sieh an, der Stanglnator höchstselbst tut kund der freuen Mär.
Aber sag mal, warum muß eine nicht-reelle (sondern eine rein juristische) Person wie PCGames ein "Gesicht" bei Facebook haben?
Reicht die eigene Homepage nicht?



SimonFistrich schrieb:


> Alle, die auf Facebook nicht teilnehmen wollen, haben morgen die Gelegenheit dazu, hier auf der Seite nochmal einen von 166 Keys zu gewinnen.


Ja, das ist wirklich erfreulich, denn auch ich besitzte keinen FB-Account und ich werde mir auch keinen nur wegen einer Aktion holen - sei es nun Beta-Keys oder sonstwas, von PCG oder sonstwem.
Aber täuscht das, oder wird das wirklich immer mehr mit Aktionen über FB? Beta zu "The Secret World" läuft ja beispielsweise auch darüber.

Ich mein, ganz ehrlich: Ein Beta-Test führ ich durch, um ein möglichst breitgefächertes Feedback zu bekommen. Wenn ich dann aber alles über FB laufen lasse, fällt ein bestimmter Kundenteil/Clientelteil raus, die Ergebnisse des Test sind nicht mehr repräsentativ...ein Opt-In über die eigene HP (in diesem Fall battle.net) und dann Benachrichtigung per E-Mail ist in meinen Augen immer noch ideal.


----------



## R0Bson (29. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank PCG! Nun habe ich endlich auch einen Beta Key.


----------



## Rennender_rudi (29. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Beta key


----------



## Silk2 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich selber hatte mal weider kein Glück und das war der 5 anläuf für ein Key.....  
Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert, mit den Keys die einen gekriegt haben?


----------



## Vandem (29. Februar 2012)

Silk2 schrieb:


> Ich selber hatte mal weider kein Glück und das war der 5 anläuf für ein Key.....
> Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert, mit den Keys die einen gekriegt haben?



Auf die Gefahr hin dich jetzt zu frustrieren: War mein erster Versuch und hat gleich geklappt


----------



## fleshstinger (29. Februar 2012)

falls ihr auch gestern od heute nen key bekommen habt, nicht zu früh freuen:

Einloggen nicht möglich - ERROR_315300 

irgendwie witzig, zuerst setzt man die ganze hölle seit monaten in bewegung um nen key zu ergattern, dann wartet man wieder! 

wird sicher dann gleich mal ein neuer patch angekündigt:

blizz: 
sry user aus europa, aber wir arbeiten daran, so ende märz anfang april wirds dann soweit sein dann könnt ihr die beta ausreichend testen, welch lapidare aussagen. 
(sind wir ja gewonht)

ehrlich gesagt warum schicken die jetzt die keys raus wenn sie sowieso nicht funktionieren?

super blizz, epicfail des jahres!!!!!!!

mann, jetzt bin ich echt sauer
flesh


----------



## Silk2 (29. Februar 2012)

Vandem schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dich jetzt zu frustrieren: War mein erster Versuch und hat gleich geklappt


 
Soll ich jetzt schreien oder später  
Am liebsten würde ich dich jetzt umbringen und mir den Key holen  
Nein im  Ernst finde ich nur schade habe D1 und D2 bis zur verzweilung gespielt und seit dem man Keys für D3 kriegen kann machen ich bei jeder aktion mit!!


----------



## Zindomol (29. Februar 2012)

Fragt sich, wie lange es noch dauert, bis das richtige spiel mal endlich kommt. Mit der Beta-Demo kann man die Leute auch nicht ewig hinhalten.


----------



## bottleBub (29. Februar 2012)

Die Beta dient wohl nur noch zum hypen, btw geht es mir aufn Sack das Facebook bei so ziehmlich jeder Aktion mit einbezogen/bevorteilt wird


----------



## Chronik (29. Februar 2012)

Mal eine Frage wer von euch hat den auch bei den Buffed Beta-Key "Gewinnspiel" mitgemacht?

Edit: ist ja vor kurzen beended wurden bis jetzt nichts DOH


----------



## Silk2 (29. Februar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage wer von euch hat den auch bei den Buffed Beta-Key "Gewinnspiel" mitgemacht?



Ich habe bei dem gewinnspiel mitgemacht, aber auch kein erfolg.


----------



## bottleBub (29. Februar 2012)

Silk2 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei dem gewinnspiel mitgemacht, aber auch kein erfolg.


 
ich bezweifle das bei Buffed schon etwas herausgekommen ist, da soweit ich weiss keine Keys herausgegeben werden sondern die Accts von Blizz freigeschaltet werden, was alles Bearbeitungszeit braucht und ich bezweifle ebenfalls dass das noch vor dem Wochenende über die Bühne geht, aber es gibt ja Seitens Buffed noch keinerlei Statements dazu, insofern kann man nur warten....wär häts gedacht 

*edit*
die Buffed Aktion ist beendet und sie werden die Gewinner per Mail benachrichtigen


----------



## weisauchnicht (29. Februar 2012)

fleshstinger schrieb:


> falls ihr auch gestern od heute nen key bekommen habt, nicht zu früh freuen:
> 
> Einloggen nicht möglich - ERROR_315300
> 
> ...


 
Den Error hatte ich auch - bei mir hat das zurücksetzen meiner Email auf meine alte email geholfen,also die mit der ich mich zuerst bei blizzard angemeldet hatte.Hatte glück , das ich die noch wußte.


----------



## fleshstinger (29. Februar 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Den Error hatte ich auch - bei mir hat das zurücksetzen meiner Email auf meine alte email geholfen,also die mit der ich mich zuerst bei blizzard angemeldet hatte.Hatte glück , das ich die noch wußte.


 
ty für den tipp, aber bin schon seit ewiger zeit bei battlenet 2.0 registriert, also hab ich eigentlich ne "alte" adresse..........

flesh


----------



## Seemannsgarn (29. Februar 2012)

Aus dem Alter bin ich raus mir Betas anzutun, fehlt mir die Zeit dazu und die Lust, Bugs find ich sicher auch noch bei Release genügend ^^ Aber euch Gewinnern wünsch ich natürlich viel Spass mit den Keys!!


----------



## dayworker35 (29. Februar 2012)

Hi, zuerst mal Danke an Pc Games habe hier das 1.Mal gewonnen und nun möchte ich was dazu sagen : hab den Schlüssel im Bnet eingegeben und war die nächste min freigeschaltet . Das einloggen ins spiel klappt auch 1A hab es mehrere Male probiert ,für die die noch nicht gewonnen haben die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben (ich weiss hört sich blöd an aber mir gings auch nicht anders ) die Verlosung geht weiter , toi toi toi euch allen


----------



## thonczek123 (29. Februar 2012)

"Bewertung: -2"


Haters gonna hate


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe morgen Geburtstag... wäre echt toll wenn ich dann wenigstens einen bekomme *Hundeblick*


----------



## daywalker4536 (29. Februar 2012)

Der Mick hat auch mal mitgemacht ^^.


----------



## rider210 (29. Februar 2012)

ING schrieb:


> jaja facebook, dafür prostituirt sich inzwischen jedes mittelständige unternehmen weil sie der meinung sind damit werden sie ganz groß. willkommen im 21 jahrhundert, freunde verdient man sich nicht länger, man kauft sie ein...



100% korrekt
mir gehts auch aufn sack deswegen scheiss auf die aktion hier. hätt auf ebay eh net mehr als 50€ für den key bekommen
btw: warum schreibt eigentlich jeder 2te hier dass er morgen geburtstag hat??


----------



## Mothman (29. Februar 2012)

Mein Hamster ist krank, meine Oma auch, ich selbst bin arm. Ach und Geburtstag hab ich morgen auch noch.


----------



## kriegermade (29. Februar 2012)

Na Prima,
aussichtslose Chance für alle die kein Facebookprofil haben und/ oder in meinem Falle keins haben wollen!


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mein Hamster ist krank, meine Oma auch, ich selbst bin arm. Ach und Geburtstag hab ich morgen auch noch.


 jetzt wird es dreckig^^


----------



## needDiablo3Beta (29. Februar 2012)

Ich denke das viele Leute einen Beta-Key verdienen, welche die ihre Keys auf ebay verticken natürlich ausgeschlossen, beruhigt euch liebe Gamer-Community dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis zum release.  
P.s. Es ist ein Gewinnspiel und nicht X-Factor o.Ä. wo der Gewinnt ,der am traurigsten guckt.

LG


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

wer hat was von release gesagt..weiß ja keiner wann es kommt..2 q kann auch ende juni sein


----------



## needDiablo3Beta (29. Februar 2012)

Also Ende Juni ist echt nicht lange im gegensatz wie lange wir schon auf diablo3 warten ^^
müssten getz mitlerweile 6 oder mehr jahre sein


----------



## Phone83 (29. Februar 2012)

hm für mich ne ewigkeit..für mich vergeht die zeit viel schneller wenn man nicht jeden tag eine news dazu hat und die freude wieder auffrischt..betakey´s hier neues video da..


----------



## Vandem (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese, komm ich mir mit meinem Beta-key richtig privilegiert vor. Danke dafür  (nicht verhöhnend gemeint   )


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

ich könnte jtzt wröter benutzen.....und mein account würde in 2 min gespeert  aber ich habe ds werkzeug mich zu beruhigen ^^..ich habe das werkzeug..


----------



## UltorGuard (1. März 2012)

"Die Verlosung ist leider schon abgelaufen" Ouuuuhkay! *gefällt mir nicht mehr*


----------



## sohigh86 (1. März 2012)

Sind die Key´s der Facebook verlosung schon raus ?


----------



## Dake2000 (1. März 2012)

sohigh86 schrieb:


> Sind die Key´s der Facebook verlosung schon raus ?


 
Ich denke nicht, gestern kamen die glaube ich kurz nach 10'.


----------



## dark2k (1. März 2012)

.. KP ?!


----------



## CosmicBlue (1. März 2012)

Wann beginnt heute die Verlosung?


----------



## Tufnax (1. März 2012)

Ich würde mal wieder auf 10-11 Uhr tippen.


----------



## Arcane2k (1. März 2012)

sind die keys schon raus?


----------



## GremlinGizmo (1. März 2012)

Hi, 
schaut mal in euer Battle-net Account.....bei mir ist die dablo 3 beta drinne was gestern noch nicht der fall war. ich konnte den client laden und kann das spiel starten ohne weitere keyeingabe....juhu, bin dann mal in Sanktuario


----------



## DDLSeverus (1. März 2012)

@GremlinGizmo: Nope! Nach wie vor: nix ....


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

Tufnax schrieb:


> Ich würde mal wieder auf 10-11 Uhr tippen.


 
würde ich auch drauf tippen


----------



## Tufnax (1. März 2012)

GremlinGizmo schrieb:


> Hi,
> schaut mal in euer Battle-net Account.....bei mir ist die dablo 3 beta drinne was gestern noch nicht der fall war. ich konnte den client laden und kann das spiel starten ohne weitere keyeingabe....juhu, bin dann mal in Sanktuario


 

Ich auch, wie geil ist das denn???

Große Opt-In Welle, oder wie?


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

GremlinGizmo schrieb:


> Hi,
> schaut mal in euer Battle-net Account.....bei mir ist die dablo 3 beta drinne was gestern noch nicht der fall war. ich konnte den client laden und kann das spiel starten ohne weitere keyeingabe....juhu, bin dann mal in Sanktuario



wie geil ist das denn, habe auch einen beta acc freigeschaltet bekommen 

danke für den tipp GremlinGizmo


wieso bekommt man keine Nachricht von blizzard wenn sie die leute freischalten oO
gestern hatte ich noch keinen, als ich geguckt habe.


----------



## Alexey1978 (1. März 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Und an die Existenz vom Weihnachtsmann glaubst du wohl auch noch ?


 


Tufnax schrieb:


> Ich auch, wie geil ist das denn???
> 
> Große Opt-In Welle, oder wie?


 
Nu bin ich aber neugierig geworden. Habt ihr denn beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht? Falls nein, dann sollte jeder mal sein Battle.net überprüfen, der Betaprofil Einstellungen vorgenommen hat. Dann könnte das die europäische Betakey Welle sein, wie sie voher auch in den USA stattgefunden hat.


----------



## jacky13 (1. März 2012)

vielen vielen dank ,ihr habt so eben jmd sehr sehr glücklich gemacht


----------



## Tufnax (1. März 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Nu bin ich aber neugierig geworden. Habt ihr denn beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht? Falls nein, dann sollte jeder mal sein Battle.net überprüfen, der Betaprofil Einstellungen vorgenommen hat. Dann könnte das die europäische Betakey Welle sein, wie sie voher auch in den USA stattgefunden hat.


 
Ich habe schon bei einigen Gewinnspielen mitgemacht. Aber nirgendwo, wo ich meine Acc-Email angegeben hätte.
Also kanns nicht von nem Gewinnspiel kommen. Gewonnen hab ich eh nichts :-/


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Nu bin ich aber neugierig geworden. Habt ihr denn beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht? Falls nein, dann sollte jeder mal sein Battle.net überprüfen, der Betaprofil Einstellungen vorgenommen hat. Dann könnte das die europäische Betakey Welle sein, wie sie voher auch in den USA stattgefunden hat.


 
hier würde man den key per Mail bekommen.. also kanns PCG nicht gewesen sein
habe noch bei buffed mitgemacht da musste man bNet acc angeben..

aber da hat man gestern bescheint bekommen wenn man unter den glücklichen war.. und das hatte ich nicht.

also denke ich mal das Blizzard par keys raus haut.. nur wieso keine Benachrichtigung? 
Ohne den Tipp von oben hätte ich es nie mitbekommen xD


----------



## Metalhawk (1. März 2012)

Bei mir steht immer noch ich soll den Jahrespass von WoW kaufen. 
Ich glaube Blizzard will sich an mir rächen für den Traffic den meine IP auf den Diablo 1 und 2 Servern verursacht hat.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (1. März 2012)

Nein, das ist KEIN Witz!
Ich habe auch keine Email erhalten oder sonst was...ja, habe bei den Gewinnspielen mitgemacht aber wie gesagt, ich brauchte keinen Key eingeben. Client geladen und ich konnte (bzw.kann) spielen. Außerdem müsste PC Games dann meine Accountdaten haben um da was direkt im Battle-net drehen zu können was quatsch ist.....
Ich dacht mir auch schon ob Blizzard jetzt zwecks Systemtest etliche Leute freischaltet...keine Ahnung, is auch egal solang ich die beta zocken kann


----------



## Metalhawk (1. März 2012)

Ich habe ne Benachrichtigung bekommen das Blizzard 100k Keys in Nordamaerika rausgehaun hat und man doch mal gucken soll. Aber ich war nicht dabei.


----------



## Shiroco1 (1. März 2012)

ich bin auch nirgendo dabei cool -.-"


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

me neither


----------



## jacky13 (1. März 2012)

relax ist anscheind open ,steht zumindest bei mir öffentlicher testrealm


----------



## iXBender (1. März 2012)

Es gibt ja die Kiste über Facebook und dann wird ja hier noch ohne FB verlost. Muss man sich hier irgendwo speziell registrieren oder werden die Keys einfach unter allen Membern von pcgames verlost?


----------



## Shiroco1 (1. März 2012)

jacky13 schrieb:


> relax ist anscheind open ,steht zumindest bei mir öffentlicher testrealm


 
ne bei mir nicht


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

jacky13 schrieb:


> relax ist anscheind open ,steht zumindest bei mir öffentlicher testrealm


 
das stand da schon immer 
PTR (Public Test Realm)



iXBender schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die Kiste über Facebook und dann wird ja hier noch ohne FB verlost. Muss man sich hier irgendwo speziell registrieren oder werden die Keys einfach unter allen Member von pcgames verlost?



die FB Verlosung war gestern und die gewonnen haben sollten bald den key an die angegebene mail bekommen
Verlosung auf PCG sollte bald Starten, einfach gucken wenn es auf der Habenseite steht, Rest erklärt sich von selbst.


----------



## Burgerlolz (1. März 2012)

Ich habe eine Key gewont ! Danke Schon


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Könnt ich kotzen. Seit 3 Tagen registriert...


----------



## Shiroco1 (1. März 2012)

man will doch doch auch nur spielen


----------



## DrProof (1. März 2012)

Danke Pc Games


----------



## sohigh86 (1. März 2012)

Juhu vielen dank ich hab nen key 
Und jetzt den blöden error 315300 :-!


----------



## Shiroco1 (1. März 2012)

Burgerlolz schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Key gewont ! Danke Schon


 
wann kam der key???


----------



## claude29 (1. März 2012)

Vielen dank ! hab auch einen.


----------



## sohigh86 (1. März 2012)

Shiroco1 schrieb:


> wann kam der key???


 
der key kam so gegen 10 uhr


----------



## xch1llx (1. März 2012)

auch wieder kein  glück. das zieht einen langsam ziemlich runter =/


----------



## MichaelFirley (1. März 2012)

Ist den schon verlost worden ??


----------



## zixxor (1. März 2012)

dito....


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

par haben schon... keys bekommen, also würde mal sagen ja
habe natürlich wieder mal nix gewonnen


*wer es noch nicht gemacht hat, schaut mal in euer bNet acc 
anscheinend haben hier einige auch so eine Freischaltung von Blizzard bekommen.. (siehe Seite.14) *

Edit:
Denke mal: Vorausgesetzt ihr habt einen BetaProfiel in euren bNet acc angelegt und Diablo ausgewählt


----------



## suizzide (1. März 2012)

Wann startet denn die nächste Verlosung?


----------



## MichaelFirley (1. März 2012)

Nee mein bnet acc ist noch Jungfreulich


----------



## Metalhawk (1. März 2012)

Töstet Euch, bei so vielen Beta invites kann es nicht mehr lang sein bis zum release.


----------



## MichaelFirley (1. März 2012)

Open Beta oder Stresstest sollten kommen ^^


----------



## Grownz (1. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Key @PCG


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

wann startet endlich die aktion von heute?

ich will wieder mitmachen und mich dann grün und blau ärgern, dass irgendwelche würste, die seit gestern angemeldet sind, die keys bekommen.


----------



## golani79 (1. März 2012)

Mal schauen, ob ich heute Glück habe -.-


----------



## Rudi82 (1. März 2012)

ja egal is scheisse hab immer noch kein key und der game kommt raus am 31 .


----------



## Norbi74 (1. März 2012)

Also wenn ich alle Key's zusammen zähle komme ich nur auf 664 Stück! Da frage ich mich wo die letzten 2 sind!


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Sind hier eigentlich nur Legastheniker unterwegs? Gibt so lustige Sachen wie Punkt "." und Komma "." und Grammatik


----------



## Rofljoey (1. März 2012)

Danke PC Games ich liebe euch <3


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

warum nicht einfach alle auf einmal verlost werden..somit hat jeder ne chance und nicht mehrere doppelt oder 3 fach...


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Mir is langweilig. Hoffe diesmal klappt's :/


----------



## simba572 (1. März 2012)

ZZZz. blizzard geht mir langsam ziemlich auf die nüsse. wozu habe ich mich eigentlich damals zur beta über battlenet angemeldet?
ich sehe nur noch seite x verlost,seite y verlost usw.


----------



## 360xXx360 (1. März 2012)

Danke Key bekommen aber....

Fehler 315300!! Accountname/passwort falsch.. 
(da brechen wohl grade die Server ein)
Menno


----------



## Egersdorfer (1. März 2012)

Schön, dass diesmal das Gewinnspiel Facebook o.Ä. unabhängig ist.

Lob und Anerkennung!


----------



## harleqinx (1. März 2012)

*help*



360xXx360 schrieb:


> Danke Key bekommen aber....
> 
> Fehler 315300!! Accountname/passwort falsch..
> (da brechen wohl grade die Server ein)
> Menno


 
das ist ein bekannter fehler schau mal auf der offiziellen diablo 3 seite nach da findeste was dazu!


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

und der nächste...

Registriert seit 28.02.2012
Beiträge 1


----------



## m1cr0mach1ne (1. März 2012)

realgsus schrieb:


> Sind hier eigentlich nur Legastheniker unterwegs? Gibt so lustige Sachen wie Punkt "." und Komma "." und Grammatik


 
Dann schau mal bitte in deinem schlauen punkt-komma-grammatik-buch nach, ob folgender Satz so korrekt ist... "Mir is langweilig. Hoffe diesmal klappt's :/"


----------



## Travelblade (1. März 2012)

Neuer Tag, neues Glück oder so... nicht..?


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

Ich hoffe ich bin unter den Glücklichen morgen


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

m1cr0mach1ne schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bitte in deinem schlauen punkt-komma-grammatik-buch nach, ob folgender Satz so korrekt ist... "Mir is langweilig. Hoffe diesmal klappt's :/"


 
Na dann klär mich doch mal auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valentin86 (1. März 2012)

Muss haben!!!!!!!!!!! Schon mein 20. Anlauf. Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Du hast dich doch extra registriert heute? Denke das wird schon


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

Ich frag mich nur wann die Ziehung stattfindet weiß das jemand weil im Beitrag wurde davon nichts erwähnt :/


----------



## m1cr0mach1ne (1. März 2012)

realgsus schrieb:


> Na dann klär mich doch mal auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dachte dir ist langweilig, wollte dich nur ein wenig beschäftigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Irgendwann morgen vormittag gehen die Mails an die glücklichen, neuen Accounts der Community raus.

Lieb von dir


----------



## milo28 (1. März 2012)

Oh man jetzt das 3. mal mitgespielt und nur Pech gehabt, hoffentlich klappt es diesmal.


----------



## Faenwulf (1. März 2012)

Hab einen muahahaha 

örgs aber die Installation dauert schon ewig :p


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

Valentin86 schrieb:


> Muss haben!!!!!!!!!!! Schon mein 20. Anlauf. Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
ich Kämpf schon seit der Ankündigung der open beta um einen Key jetzt brauch ich nur ein bisschen Glück  mann sagt ja die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt !!!


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Endlich mal einer, der länger als 2 Tage dabei ist . Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ulterumbra (1. März 2012)

I want a Key!


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (1. März 2012)

Juuhuu Danke für den Key  Glückwunsch allen die auch einen ergattern konnten. Und die noch keinen haben wünsch ich viel Glück.


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Straight und Royal Flush übertrumpfen auch vier Asse... und der nächste "Neugeborene" ^^

Ach ja, des Deutschen liebstes Kind... der Neid


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage mann muss nur auf den Link klicken dann ist man dabei oder? muss mann bei oder läuft die ziehung wieder über Facebook ( ist man erst dabei wenn man auf gefällt mir klickt? )


----------



## MichaelFirley (1. März 2012)

Seit dem die Beta raus ist habe ich Diablo3 schon auf der platte aber leider immer noch kein Key. Genau so wie Kaufe dir kein Auto vor dem Führerschein sons fälst du durch ^^


----------



## m1cr0mach1ne (1. März 2012)

d3 kann mich langsam kreuzweise =P wenns morgen nicht klappt hab ich zum glück noch meine tera beta


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

naja ich schau mal morgen vormittag im postfach nach ob ich dabei bin oder nicht ich bete jetzt schon !


----------



## Angeldust (1. März 2012)

m1cr0mach1ne schrieb:


> d3 kann mich langsam kreuzweise =P wenns morgen nicht klappt hab ich zum glück noch meine tera beta


 
Örgs... das USP dieses Spiels ist die Art und Weise wie jeder weibliche Char seinen Arsch in die Höhe reckt^^

Kampfsystem bis lvl 22 ist so lahm dass man fast schlummert^^

Glaube Tera als Ersatz zu D3 zu sehen ist wirklich bei allem Zweifel den man bzgl. D3 haben kann ... gemein


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

obwohl ich glaub die chanse im lotto zu gewinnen momentan höher ist als hier einen key zu gewinnnen ich will einen unbedingt


----------



## zakuma (1. März 2012)

Wird eh nix :/


----------



## trying2sleep (1. März 2012)

Hab meine Einladung eh heute von blizz bekommen =P


----------



## Maverick261 (1. März 2012)

Warum ist bei mir beim Einloggen das "Login" deaktiviert? Irgendwie schade.. :'(


----------



## diablo2oo0 (1. März 2012)

hab schon fast überall mitgemacht und bekomm nie was....


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

trying2sleep schrieb:


> Hab meine Einladung eh heute von blizz bekommen =P


 
immer die leute die sich hier brüsten weil sie einen haben xD Happy Birthday!


----------



## DrProof (1. März 2012)

Nach jeder neuen Verlosung sind aber ordentlich viele Betakeys auf Ebay zu finden


----------



## m1cr0mach1ne (1. März 2012)

trying2sleep schrieb:


> Hab meine Einladung eh heute von blizz bekommen =P



na blizzpotz... äääh potzblitz^^ glückwunsch


----------



## DC-hris (1. März 2012)

Sollte wer einen Key bekommen und ihn nicht wollen, dann einfach bei mir melden!!


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

diablo2oo0 schrieb:


> hab schon fast überall mitgemacht und bekomm nie was....



tja so gehts mir auch -.- .... PCGames ist jetzt meine letzte Hoffnung in das speil hinein zu schnuppert bevor es auf den markt kommt es wär extrem nice also daumen hoch


----------



## m1cr0mach1ne (1. März 2012)

DC-hris schrieb:


> Sollte wer einen Key bekommen und ihn nicht wollen, dann einfach bei mir melden!!


 HAHAHAHAHAAA *schrei* xD bester satz des tages! N1^^


----------



## oehjg (1. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Nach jeder neuen Verlosung sind aber ordentlich viele Betakeys auf Ebay zu finden


 
klasse und die die einen gerne haben möchten bekommen keinen


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (1. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Nach jeder neuen Verlosung sind aber ordentlich viele Betakeys auf Ebay zu finden


 
Einfach zum Kotzen wie die Leute sich bereichern wollen.
Alle in einen Sack stecken und mit dem Knüppel drauf.


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Nach jeder neuen Verlosung sind aber ordentlich viele Betakeys auf Ebay zu finden



Dazu muss ich sagen das es einfach eine Schweinerei ist da es Leute gibt die wirklich auf einen Beta-Key hoffen und keinen bekommen weil es leute gibt die 5 stück auf einemal gewinnen und ihn dann zu wucherpreisen auf ebay versteigern anstatt sie ihn freunden oder Community Mitgliedern anbieten ich kämpf schon seit November um einen und wenn man sowas sieht frag mann sich haben die es echt verdient ?


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

tja so sieht es aus weil nicht überprüft wird ob einer schon einen hat..man sollte echt nur leute mitmachen lassen die schon 1 monat oder mehr hier ihren acc haben..und jeder nur einmal gewinnen darf


----------



## HeavyGamer28 (1. März 2012)

Blizzard sollte sich mit Ebay zusammen setzen und die ganzen Beta verkäufe sperren lassen.


----------



## DrProof (1. März 2012)

Übrigens ab Samstag gibts auch 666 Betakeys bei Gamestar zu gewinnen... Bitte nicht schlagen Pc Games.. ahh aua autsch...


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

hab ne frage die verlosung läuft nicht über facebook? die vorigen verlosungen davor waren ja so das mann gefällt mir drücken musste und diese verlosung ist glaubich nicht so ausgelegt danke für die antwort!


----------



## sawen (1. März 2012)

Zur Bekämpfung meiner inneren Dämonen hat mir mein Therapeut das Spielen der Diablo 3 Beta nahegelegt. Das Rezept würde ich hier erhalten. An wen muss ich wenden?


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

ICh glaub du bist nicht der einzige der das problem hatt


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

Wenn ich mal fragen dürfte wo sind den die anderen zwei (2) Keys?
Ihr (PCGames) sagt: "... PC Games in den vergangenen Tagen 666 Keys unters Volk gebracht.". Es waren 4 Tage einmal FB dann wieder nur im Forum (im wechsel) mit 166 Keys täglich. Rechnet mal nach 4 Tage wo jeweils 166 Keys verlost wurden. Nach meiner rechnung 166 * (mal) 4 = 664.

Zu obrigen frage zurück,: Wo sind den da die anderen 2 Keys??? (Bekomm ich ein davon aber pssst^^)


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

KingKeNnY87 schrieb:


> hab ne frage die verlosung läuft nicht über facebook? die vorigen verlosungen davor waren ja so das mann gefällt mir drücken musste und diese verlosung ist glaubich nicht so ausgelegt danke für die antwort!


 
[FONT=&quot]Will dir ja nicht auf die Füße treten aber hier sind schon alle angepisst weil sie sich mit Leute  die sich grade eben nen Account gemacht haben um wieder / noch einen Key zu gewinnen um ein spiel zu spielen welches sie erst seit vielleicht 2 Wochen oder wegen mir auch nen Monat kennen auseinander setzen müssen...

wie[/FONT] einfach muss so ein gewinnspiel noch sein..klicken fertig da steht doch nix von facebook oder wie kommst du dann drauf das man da was aneres klicken muss............................?

Verstehe auch nicht das pc games da nicht was ändert diese ganze  ein tag acc´s müssen auch verwaltet werden. ist einfach nur trash der vor sich hin gammelt und später aussortiertt werden muss


----------



## SirLoveJoy (1. März 2012)

Die letzten Tage leider kein glück gehabt,wie so oft im leben 
Bitte lass es heute einmal klappen,nur einmal glück zu haben!

Allen Gewinnern:viel freude am spiel.

P.s Mal krass ausgedrückt,könnte ich echt kotzen wenn ich mir auf E-Bay anschauen muss was einige verrückte da mit ihren keys anfangen,echt mies von euch!


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

Habe nun eine mail von Blizzard bekommen, also war es wie vermutet eine freischaltung von Blizzard direkt.. ohne eine verlosung gewonnen zu haben.
schwein muss man haben, 1000 verlosungen und nix.. und dann ist wenigstens Blizzard so gnädig 

Die mail:
"Diablo III Closed Public Beta Test Invitation

You're Invited: Diablo III Beta Test

Congratulations! You've been selected to participate in the Diablo III beta test.

As a beta test participant, you'll have the chance to check out all five hero classes -- barbarian, witch doctor, wizard, monk, and demon hunter. You'll fight your way through part of Act I and go head-to-skull against the Skeleton King, taking him on alone or cooperatively with other adventurers. You'll also get to meet up with some of the artisans, followers, and other key characters from Sanctuary, and try out the game's skill and crafting systems.

At the same time, you'll be helping us test the stability of the Battle.net® service and fine-tune the game balance prior to launch.

Before you can play, you'll first need to create a BattleTag™ nickname, a new player-chosen handle that will identify you across all of Battle.net in the future -- in other Blizzard games, on our websites, and in our forums. Make sure to choose a name you'll be happy with in the long run. For more information, read the BattleTag FAQ.

We also invite you to share your Diablo III beta experience with the world! All participants can take screen shots, capture video, and/or publicly disclose information about their beta test experience.

We look forward to hearing your feedback, and we'll see you on Battle.net!


Getting Started


1. Log in to Battle.net.
2. Click the "Account" button.
3. Create your BattleTag: Click "Create One Now" under BattleTag in the Account Details section.
4. Click on Diablo III Beta game account listed under "Your Game Accounts".
5. Verify your age.
6. Select Windows or Mac as your operating system to download the beta client.
7. Select "Run" when the installation .exe pop-up box appears.

Note: Your participation in the Diablo III beta test is governed by a Beta Test Agreement that you are required to accept before you can install the beta client."


Also mails und bNet acc nachgucken lohnt sich, vielleicht seid ihr auch unter den glücklichen.


----------



## nJustice (1. März 2012)

GZ an Alle Gewinner und en Leuten die n OptIn bekommen haben.

Vielleicht hab ich ja in der letzten Runde etwas glück *sigh


----------



## SirLoveJoy (1. März 2012)

Glück muss man haben
Ich gönne es dir,viel freude damit.


----------



## Mars2030 (1. März 2012)

huii heute letzte chance! vllt klappts ja, obwohl ich denke das die chancen doch gering sind einen zu bekommen bei dem hype.

weil ich aber so spitz bin auf d3, wollt ich gestern schon bei ebay ein betakey kaufen -.-
heute bekam ich email von ebay, dass die auktion gelöscht wurde von ebay wegen vertragsverletzung lol

naja ist eigentlich auch besser so...man sollte echt kein profit raus machen nur weil man einen key gewonnen hat.


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

Glückwunsch E-K0,
viel spaß beim Möpse kloppen.

zu meiner Frage zurück:


Chronik schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal fragen dürfte wo sind den die anderen zwei (2) Keys?
> Ihr (PCGames) sagt: "... PC Games in den vergangenen Tagen 666 Keys unters Volk gebracht.". Es waren 4 Tage einmal FB dann wieder nur im Forum (im wechsel) mit 166 Keys täglich. Rechnet mal nach 4 Tage wo jeweils 166 Keys verlost wurden. Nach meiner rechnung 166 * (mal) 4 = 664.
> 
> Zu obrigen frage zurück,: Wo sind den da die anderen 2 Keys??? (Bekomm ich ein davon aber pssst^^)


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

tro-lol-lol


----------



## Keenin (1. März 2012)

Habe dasselbe Problem wie Maverick beim Einloggen. Warum ist denn der Button "Login" bei mir braun hinterlegt bzw. deaktiviert? Bin ich der einzige, der genau dieses Problem hat?


----------



## Mars2030 (1. März 2012)

LoL....


----------



## Keenin (1. März 2012)

Das sieht dann so aus:
Steam Community :: SgtFopper_Wanna coupons 4 free?! :: Screenshots



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Glückwunsch E-K0,
> viel spaß beim Möpse kloppen.
> 
> zu meiner Frage zurück:
> ...


 
2 waren doch mal schon verbrauchte keys (seite4) .. die haben neue bekommen.. somit 0 über


----------



## Keenin (1. März 2012)

Problem gelöst. Man muss als Accountname seine bei Blizzard angemeldete eMail-Adresse angeben... Hätte man mir auch mal sagen können..


----------



## nJustice (1. März 2012)

Keenin schrieb:


> Das sieht dann so aus:
> Steam Community :: SgtFopper_Wanna coupons 4 free?! :: Screenshots
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich von einem Kumpel bei dem ich abundzu zocken konnte das man sich mit der email anmelden muss.

Yadda@yadda.net ect


edit: -.-


----------



## m1cr0mach1ne (1. März 2012)

realgsus schrieb:


> tro-lol-lol


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

genau m1cr0mach1ne

@Keenin: wollte grad schreibe: "Nimm mal deine E-Mail!" aber da hast du schon dein Komment gegeben.


----------



## MichaelFirley (1. März 2012)

Blizzard sollte nun alle die arschen die keyßs bei ebay verkaufen und alle zur beta einladen ^^


----------



## E-K0 (1. März 2012)

MichaelFirley schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte nun alle die arschen die keyßs bei ebay verkaufen und alle zur beta einladen ^^


 
glaube die sind noch nicht bereit für einen Stresstest 

sow Arbeit ruft -.- allen noch viel Erfolg bei der key-jagt


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

aber wieso gabs dann schon in Nordamerika über 500.000 keys? Das klingt für mich so ziemlich nach stresstest.


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

Mars2030 schrieb:


> huii heute letzte chance! vllt klappts ja, obwohl ich denke das die chancen doch gering sind einen zu bekommen bei dem hype.
> 
> weil ich aber so spitz bin auf d3, wollt ich gestern schon bei ebay ein betakey kaufen -.-
> heute bekam ich email von ebay, dass die auktion gelöscht wurde von ebay wegen vertragsverletzung lol
> ...


 ich habe mir gestern die mühe gemacht 10 auktionen zu melden..aber dann war es doch zu nerfig weil man immer drölfzig sachen angeben muss.-.-


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

Ich will unbedingt einen Beta Key 166 Key's sind bisschen wenig will garnicht wissen wieviele da mitgemacht haben sieht so aus als bekommt jeder 100 einen beta key ich hoffe das ich dabei bin kanns kaum erwarten eine e-mail von euch zu bekommen


----------



## Darthjookey (1. März 2012)

Ich hab die Hoffnung langsam aufgegeben noch einen zu Betakey bekommen.


----------



## derdragan (1. März 2012)

Hi ich habe gestern genau hier einen gewonnen...
freu mich immer noch nen Keks und es spielt sich wie D2 ... THX PCGames
Freu mich aufs (fertige) Spiel


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

derdragan schrieb:


> Hi ich habe gestern genau hier einen gewonnen...
> freu mich immer noch nen Keks und es spielt sich wie D2 ... THX PCGames
> Freu mich aufs (fertige) Spiel


 
Das freut mich für dich  viel spaß und denk an uns alle ! ich hoffe das ich genau morgen das glück mit dir teieln kann ich hoffe wie schon gesagt unter den glücklichen zu sein ! auch an euch anderen viel glück und sagt morgen bescheid wenn ihr einen bekommen habt


----------



## ShadowSaN (1. März 2012)

Ist bestimmt schon die 7. Aktion bei der ich mit mache um einen Key zu bekommen.
Als alter Diablo Hase finde ich es verdient zu haben :-/


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

Ich denk ich hab auch einen verdient.
Bin durch die PCGames Zeitschrift 01/2005 auf den Diablo geschmackt gekommen. Falls das keiner weiß in der Zeitschrift 01/2005 war D2 (ohne Add-On) enhalten. Also bitte seit so gnädigt, bitte PCGames gibt mir einen Key!!!
Ach und ich bin schon etwas länger in eurem Forum unterwegs als manch anderer hier.


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

ShadowSaN schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt schon die 7. Aktion bei der ich mit mache um einen Key zu bekommen.
> Als alter Diablo Hase finde ich es verdient zu haben :-/



Ich glaube hier sitzen viele alte Diablo Hasen wie du es bist ! ich bin zb. einer und selbst wenn es neue player hat die es davor nicht gezock haben ist es doch cool mit anzusehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt und was das spiel jetzt schon für einen hype hatt unglaublich und ich will auch unbedingt einen key haben jeder hatt ihn verdient !!


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (1. März 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich denk ich hab auch einen verdient.
> Bin durch die PCGames Zeitschrift 01/2005 auf den Diablo geschmackt gekommen. Falls das keiner weiß in der Zeitschrift 01/2005 war D2 (ohne Add-On) enhalten. Also bitte seit so gnädigt, bitte PCGames gibt mir einen Key!!!
> Ach und ich bin schon etwas länger in eurem Forum unterwegs als manch anderer hier.


 
Ich glaub das tut nicht zur sache die verlosung ist neutral und jedem user werden die selben chansen eingeräumt  !


----------



## GSEPaule (1. März 2012)

kann man sich eig 1000x bei pc-games anmelden jedes mal mit einer andern emailadresse und ist dann 1000x in der verlosung?


----------



## smellz1990 (1. März 2012)

Vielen Dank PCGames Key ist grade eingetroffen  Na super jetzt geht der Arbeitstag gar nicht mehr vorbei kanns gar nicht mehr abwarten^^


----------



## CosmicBlue (1. März 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich denk ich hab auch einen verdient.
> Bin durch die PCGames Zeitschrift 01/2005 auf den Diablo geschmackt gekommen. Falls das keiner weiß in der Zeitschrift 01/2005 war D2 (ohne Add-On) enhalten. Also bitte seit so gnädigt, bitte PCGames gibt mir einen Key!!!
> Ach und ich bin schon etwas länger in eurem Forum unterwegs als manch anderer hier.


Darf ich mal eben husten?
Ich spiele Diablo seit es das gibt, also 1996. Und ich denke, da bin ich nicht allein.

Inzwischen bin ich soweit, das ich mir sage, ein Beta-Key wäre nett, aber wenn ich keinen bekomme, bleibt die Vorfreude um so länger.


----------



## Keenin (1. März 2012)

Na, jetzt kann ich das Spiel nicht mehr zocken. Beim Login kommt nun das hier:
"there is a temporary outage of the battle.net service"

Und auch pikant: Habe jetzt ZWEI Battletags für EINEN Account.. Wohl einmal für EU und einmal für US. Habe nämlich, da die US-Seite vom Battle.net gerade Wartungenarbeiten macht, einfach statt des US, EU im Link eingeben und kam dann wieder ohne Probleme auf die Battle.net (für Europa) rein und konnte dort dann ein neues (für EU) Battletag machen. Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## weedn (1. März 2012)

Finde als jemand er PC Games Abonniert könnte man ruhig mal bevorzugt werden 
Hab noch nie irgendwas bei PC Games gewonnen


----------



## SirLoveJoy (1. März 2012)

weedn schrieb:


> Finde als jemand er PC Games Abonniert könnte man ruhig mal bevorzugt werden
> Hab noch nie irgendwas bei PC Games gewonnen


 
Ob du die Zeitschrift nun abonniert hast oder wie ich regelmäßig beim Zeitschriftenhändler deines Vertrauens vorbei schaust,da sollte es meiner Meinung nach keine Bevorzugung geben,da wir alle das gleiche Geld ausgeben.
Du als Abonnierer sparst ja sogar noch und hast durch das Abo ansich schon Dein Vorteil!


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2012)

SirLoveJoy schrieb:


> Ob du die Zeitschrift nun abonniert hast oder wie ich regelmäßig beim Zeitschriftenhändler deines Vertrauens vorbei schaust,da sollte es meiner Meinung nach keine Bevorzugung geben,da wir alle das gleiche Geld ausgeben.
> Du als Abonnierer sparst ja sogar noch und hast durch das Abo ansich schon Dein Vorteil!


Als *Abonnent* sorgt man aber bei Computec für mehr Planungssicherheit. Ein Abo hat für beide Seiten Vorteile und für den Verleger nicht zu knapp. Oder warum werden Abos angepriesen und mit Geschenken belohnt? Richtig, weil es das beste für den Verleger ist.
Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass auch ein Zwischenhändler wegfällt, wenn man direkt von Computec bezieht.


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

Diablo-3.net macht es richtig die geben nur an leute raus die eine mind. zahl von posts gemacht haben..heitß keine gurke die seit heute angemdelt ist bekommt einen..pc sollte das auch machen


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2012)

Vor allem gibt es ja dann immer die BETA-Key-"Hunter". Die melden sich überall an und sammeln die Keys geradezu. 
Kann ich mir zumindest vorstellen. Oder sind die Keys direkt an die Email-Adresse gebunden, die man angibt (kann ich mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, da darauf ja nicht hingewiesen wurde).


----------



## realgsus (1. März 2012)

Die Keys, die man hier gewinnen kann, kann man dann selbst mit einem beliebigen B.NetAccount verknüpfen. Ergo, kann man diese auch gut über eBay verschachern. Die Alternative ist, dass Blizzard vorhandene B.NetAccounts für die Beta freigibt, da wäre es dann an diesen Account bereits gebunden.


----------



## SirLoveJoy (1. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Als *Abonnent* sorgt man aber bei Computec für mehr Planungssicherheit. Ein Abo hat für beide Seiten Vorteile und für den Verleger nicht zu knapp. Oder warum werden Abos angepriesen und mit Geschenken belohnt? Richtig, weil es das beste für den Verleger ist.
> Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass auch ein Zwischenhändler wegfällt, wenn man direkt von Computec bezieht.


 
und genau das meine ich damit.
Durch diese "Geschenke" hast du ja als abonnierer schon einen vorteil,warum sollte man bevorzugt werden nur weil man die Zeitschrift Abonniert hat und nicht im laden kauft.?
Wir zahlen alle Geld und hätten somit auch alle das Gleiche Recht auf evtl.Gewinne!


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2012)

SirLoveJoy schrieb:


> und genau das meine ich damit.
> Durch diese "Geschenke" hast du ja als abonnierer schon einen vorteil,warum sollte man bevorzugt werden nur weil man die Zeitschrift Abonniert hat und nicht im laden kauft.?
> Wir zahlen alle Geld und hätten somit auch alle das Gleiche Recht auf evtl.Gewinne!


Nein, ein Abonnent bekommt ja an sich keine Geschenke. Aber zum Beispiel bekommt man Geschenke (bei einigen Zeitschriften, nicht speziell PCG), wenn man andere Abonnenten anwirbt. 
Mein Vorteil als Abonnent ist dass ich das Heft ins Haus bekomme und ein wenig weniger bezahle. Aber auch nur im Vergleich zu einem der JEDES Heft innerhalb eines Jahres im Laden kauft. PCGames kann aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass jemand der KEIN Abo hat JEDES Heft auch kauft. Ein Abonnent hat quasi schon die Hefte für ein Jahr gekauft.


----------



## SirLoveJoy (1. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, ein Abonnent bekommt ja an sich keine Geschenke. Aber zum Beispiel bekommt man Geschenke (bei einigen Zeitschriften, nicht speziell PCG), wenn man andere Abonnenten anwirbt.
> Mein Vorteil als Abonnent ist dass ich das Heft ins Haus bekomme und ein wenig weniger bezahle. Aber auch nur im Vergleich zu einem der JEDES Heft innerhalb eines Jahres im Laden kauft. PCGames kann aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass jemand der KEIN Abo hat JEDES Heft auch kauft. Ein Abonnent hat quasi schon die Hefte für ein Jahr gekauft.


 
Trotzallem kann man sich nicht hinstellen und sagen:Ich bin abonnierer und sollte allen anderen vorgezogen werden.
Wenn beim lotto 6 leute 4 richtige haben dann wird das geld aufgeteilt,da kann auch niemand sagen:Ich spiele aber schon 3 jahre länger oder spiele 2 kästchen mehr als die anderen,darum muss ich bevorzugt werden und bekomme darum mehr geld.
Es ist einfach eine sache der Fairness dem kunden gegenüber alle gleich zu behandeln!
Mag ja sein das ich mit meiner meinung alleine da stehe


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

jetzt wirds kleinlich...hier gehts doch nicht um abo´s oder um 2 keys´hier gehts darum das es eine welle von neuen leuten gibt oder doppel und dreifach accounts.
das sollte behoben werden dann hast du als abo inhaber oder die die ihren acc hier schon seit 5 oder mehr jahren haben auch eine reale chance so einen drecks key zu gewinnen.


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2012)

SirLoveJoy schrieb:


> Trotzallem kann man sich nicht hinstellen und sagen:Ich bin abonnierer und sollte allen anderen vorgezogen werden.
> Wenn beim lotto 6 leute 4 richtige haben dann wird das geld aufgeteilt,da kann auch niemand sagen:Ich spiele aber schon 3 jahre länger oder spiele 2 kästchen mehr als die anderen,darum muss ich bevorzugt werden und bekomme darum mehr geld.
> Es ist einfach eine sache der Fairness dem kunden gegenüber alle gleich zu behandeln!
> Mag ja sein das ich mit meiner meinung alleine da stehe


Also dass ein *Abonnent* Vorteile bei der Verlosung bekommen soll, dazu habe ich mich garnicht geäußert. Dazu hab ich keine Meinung. Ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich habe deinen Ausführungen zu Abonnenten widersprochen.

Bemängelt habe ich lediglich, dass es Leute gibt, die sich hier nur anmelden um den Key abzugreifen. Ich finde die sollten eben NICHT die gleiche Chance haben. 
Andere Seiten haben z.B. auch Gewinnspiele/Kreativitätswettbewerbe daraus gemacht.


----------



## Phone83 (1. März 2012)

so siehst es aus. wenigstens eine einfach hürde account muss 1 monat bestehen und man muss 3 beiträge  gemacht haben oder so würde schon reichen.
so würde schon 35 % die sich hier dazu äußern nicht teilnhemen können


----------



## SirLoveJoy (1. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also dass ein *Abonnent* Vorteile bei der Verlosung bekommen soll, dazu habe ich mich garnicht geäußert. Dazu hab ich keine Meinung. Ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich habe deinen Ausführungen zu Abonnenten widersprochen.
> 
> Bemängelt habe ich lediglich, dass es Leute gibt, die sich hier nur anmelden um den Key abzugreifen. Ich finde die sollten eben NICHT die gleiche Chance haben.
> Andere Seiten haben z.B. auch Gewinnspiele/Kreativitätswettbewerbe daraus gemacht.


 
Diesbezüglich stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu^^
Mir wäre heute fast etwas aus dem Gesicht gefallen als ich bei E-Bay sehen musste was einige mit ihren begehrten Keys machen.
Ich würde mich tierisch über einen einzigen freuen und die verkaufen 2 oder mehr zu Höchstpreisen..
grüsse


----------



## wurzn (1. März 2012)

verdammt. spetzel wurds von blizzard HEUTE freigeschaltet, also die beta. ich hatte pech


----------



## Maiernator (1. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also dass ein *Abonnent* Vorteile bei der Verlosung bekommen soll, dazu habe ich mich garnicht geäußert. Dazu hab ich keine Meinung. Ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich habe deinen Ausführungen zu Abonnenten widersprochen.
> 
> Bemängelt habe ich lediglich, dass es Leute gibt, die sich hier nur anmelden um den Key abzugreifen. Ich finde die sollten eben NICHT die gleiche Chance haben.
> Andere Seiten haben z.B. auch Gewinnspiele/Kreativitätswettbewerbe daraus gemacht.


 stimme morthman zu.
Ich verfass zwar nur ab und an Beiträge, trotzdem sollten pcgames.de User auch nen Vorteil haben.


----------



## Tut_Ench (1. März 2012)

Früher oder später kommt das spiel eh auf den Markt und jeder kann es zocken. Ich würd auf keinen Fall Geld für nen Betakey ausgeben.

Aber bekommen würde ich schon gerne einen...darum daumen drücken


----------



## Cl0n3 (1. März 2012)

Ich wünsche mal allen viel Glück und mir natürlich auch


----------



## Lokki (1. März 2012)

vielleicht wird es diesmal was, ich würde mir schon gerne selbst mal eine meinung bilden können


----------



## Leddow (1. März 2012)

ABFAAAHRT!!!11 heute gewinn ich 

viel glück euch anderen :>


----------



## LoosaW (1. März 2012)

Hab schon bevor die News auf der Seite stand nen Key angefordert, bringen wird es eh nix. Dachte wer zuerst kommt hat gute chancen, war jedenfalls früher so bei Beta Keys hier auf PCGames. Angefordert, zack ne Email. ABER, ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass es schon recht unfair gegenüber anderen Usern wäre, die den ganzen Tag arbeiten sind. 

Genauso fände ich es nicht fair wenn Abo User bevorzugt werden würden. 

Ich drücke ALLEN die Daumen *!die den Key auch zum Spielen nutzen!* und nicht schnelles Geld machen möchten!


----------



## shlanne (1. März 2012)

gl hf


----------



## Thepash (1. März 2012)

Viel Glück an alle


----------



## SurfinBirdy (1. März 2012)

Mögen die glücklichsten Gewinnen


----------



## Arcane2k (1. März 2012)

Wünsche auch allen viel Glück. Diese Runde noch danach werde ich wohl wartten müssen bis zum Release. Hatte früher mehr Glück mit Beta keys


----------



## Micha-Ge (1. März 2012)

das wäre so toll.... würd mich riesig freuen


----------



## Brutalizer (1. März 2012)

hallo pcgames,
ich gehöre zu den glücklichen gewinnern des beta-keys 
jetzt die schlechte nachricht: leider kann man mit einem neu erstellten battle.net account (angeblich seit september 2011) sich nicht in das spiel einloggen. es kommt:"your account name or password is incorrect. please try again. error_31500".
dies liegt allerdings nicht an einem falschen accountname oder pw, sondern ist ein allgemeines problem welches viele betatester betrifft.
glaube das problem ist schon seit einer woche bekannt und immernoch nicht gelöst. habt ihr vllt mehr informationen zu diesem thema oder betrifft es sogar eure hauseigene betatester?

danke schon mal im voraus,mfg


----------



## Brutalizer (1. März 2012)

*error_315300


----------



## l4m3r (1. März 2012)

Auch glücklicher Gewinner eines Keys allerdings warum bietet der die US Version zum Downloden? Müsste es da nicht auch eine Eu Version geben?


----------



## Cr022 (1. März 2012)

playable, ich bin sooooooo happy, allen anderen viiiiiiiiiiel glück. es dauert ja noch so lange


----------



## weisauchnicht (1. März 2012)

l4m3r schrieb:


> Auch glücklicher Gewinner eines Keys allerdings warum bietet der die US Version zum Downloden? Müsste es da nicht auch eine Eu Version geben?



Die Beta ist englisch komplett und auch die server stehen drüben soweit ich weis.
EU Version gibt es erst zu Release


----------



## MINlSTRY (1. März 2012)

Es gab nie ne dt. Version einer Blizzard Beta, nur der Client wird demnächst auch auf deutsch und französisch erscheinen, sprich man wird dann evt. die Patchnotes auf deutsch sehen,mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## xzrt2 (1. März 2012)

Läuft der Key eigentlich ab? Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen gewonnen (ich hoffe noch immer)
 Der is leider im Ausland und kann mit seinem drecks Handy keine Internet Seite wirklich aufmachen (das ist glaub ich das letzte mal dass er kein Smartphone will) - Zu einem Pc kommt er auch nicht wirklich.
*
Läuft der Code mal aus zufällig? Muss der innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit aktiviert sein?*


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

Brutalizer schrieb:


> hallo pcgames,
> ich gehöre zu den glücklichen gewinnern des beta-keys
> jetzt die schlechte nachricht: leider kann man mit einem neu erstellten battle.net account (angeblich seit september 2011) sich nicht in das spiel einloggen. es kommt:"your account name or password is incorrect. please try again. error_31500".
> dies liegt allerdings nicht an einem falschen accountname oder pw, sondern ist ein allgemeines problem welches viele betatester betrifft.
> ...



Das war aber schon bekannt. Nur wegen Euch "NEUEN" haben die "ALTEN" keine chance die Beta zu testen. Haunen  sollte man euch. Vorher informieren und dann anmelden. MAN MAN MAN
Zur dauer kann ich dir nur so viel sagen das Blizzard das Prob kennt aber um das zu fixen würden mehre Monate vergehn (Blizzard hat glaube ich gesagt die würden das eh erst (schaffen zu) fixen wenn D3 raus ist.

DANKE nochmal


----------



## Brutalizer (1. März 2012)

habe nen alten, 2jährigen battle.net account,aber natürlich pw vergessen :/ und die antwort auf die erinnerungsfrage steht auch in den sternen..
ps: bvb ole


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

Brutalizer schrieb:


> habe nen alten, 2jährigen battle.net account,aber natürlich pw vergessen :/ und die antwort auf die erinnerungsfrage steht auch in den sternen..
> ps: bvb ole


 
Haste schon mal das probiert ?
LINK: https://eu.battle.net/account/support/login-support.html


----------



## PureGaming (1. März 2012)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich habe mich jetzt für einen Beta-Key regestriert, und einen angefordert. Da stand : "Im Gewinnfall schicken wir Dir den Beta-Key per E-Mail am Freitag, den 02.03.2012 zu."

Ich dachte die Verlosung ist nur Heute?


----------



## Chronik (1. März 2012)

PureGaming schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich habe mich jetzt für einen Beta-Key regestriert, und einen angefordert. Da stand : "Im Gewinnfall schicken wir Dir den Beta-Key per E-Mail am Freitag, den 02.03.2012 zu."
> 
> Ich dachte die Verlosung ist nur Heute?


 
Heute kann nur Teilgenommen werden. (Die Teilnahme ist bis 01. März 2012, 23:59 Uhr möglich.) Du bekommst dann am nächsten Tag (wann genau kann ich Dir nicht sagen) eine E-Mail von PCGames das du gewonnen hast (was da drin steht weiß ich nicht da ich selber noch auf die Beta warte von hier) und dann warscheinlich noch eine von Blizzard. (Mit dem Beta Key Code)
Wie das alles hier von statten geht kann ich dir nicht genau sagen weil ich ja hier auch Teilgenommen habe und selber noch auf eine einladung warte/hoffe.


----------



## Sudsin (2. März 2012)

Nun ich hoffe mal das es dieses Mal klappt. Jeden Contest mit gemacht, nie gewonnen - bis her 

MFG Sudsin


----------



## nJustice (2. März 2012)

'daumen drück* Obwohl ich die Antwort schon kenne.... Nein ich bekomm keinen


----------



## Phrixotrichus (2. März 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank für gleich 2 Keys in der Familie. Und zusätzlich dazu hat Blizzard heute auch noch bei ihrem Beta-Opt-In an mich gedacht. 

Damit haben wir dann auf einen Schlag mit 3 Mann schon fast ein ganzes Squad voll um uns einen Ersteindruck von D3 zu verschaffen. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hakenden198412 (2. März 2012)

Da muss ich auch mal nix zu sagen ! 2 keys und manche wären froh über einen ......


----------



## Phrixotrichus (2. März 2012)

Hakenden198412 schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch mal nix zu sagen ! 2 keys und manche wären froh über einen ......


Ach was.
Nach Monaten ohne Glück ist das einfach nur ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit weil ich so ein netter Kerl bin


----------



## DetoX85 (2. März 2012)

Sind jetzt alle emails schon raus, oder kann man noch glück haben?


----------



## realgsus (2. März 2012)

Ich hoffe die von der gestrigen Ziehung sind noch nicht raus. Waren in den letzten Tagen immer so vormittags versandt worden.


----------



## currey (2. März 2012)

DetoX85 schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle emails schon raus, oder kann man noch glück haben?



in den letzten Tagen wurden die Keys lt den Kommentaren hier immer gegen 10Uhr verschickt


----------



## xtruex93 (2. März 2012)

Ich hoffe so sehr das ich einen noch bekomme 
Allen anderen aber auch viel Glück


----------



## thebizarre (2. März 2012)

Ich bin so aufgeregt. Sollte auch ich endlich mal Glück haben? Hmhm..


----------



## Jagson (2. März 2012)

Ich hoffe auch mal auf mein Glück *Mir selbst und den anderen die Daumen Drück*


----------



## Breiti22 (2. März 2012)

Ich wünsche Allen viel Glück!!!


----------



## smokr (2. März 2012)

hat schon jemand nen key bekommen?


----------



## Lokki (2. März 2012)

nein, noch nicht oder garnicht, je nachdem ob dir schon raus sind oder nicht


----------



## Maxran (2. März 2012)

Bis jetzt leider kein Glück gehabt


----------



## realgsus (2. März 2012)

na dann drück ich mal allen die vor dem 26.2.2012 gejoined sind die daumen ^^


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

normal waren die immer um kurz vor 10 draussen oder?


----------



## Antiklos (2. März 2012)

Jo mal gespannt ob wer gewinnt


----------



## zixx (2. März 2012)

gestern und vorgestern waren sie laut den Kommentaren um kurz nach 10 draussen...


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

einma glück das wärs ^^


----------



## zixx (2. März 2012)

du sagst es...
alle gute dinge sind 3.. ist meine 3. verlosung die ich mitmache...


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

alle guten dinge sind gefühlte "5000" verlsoungen die ich dabei war ^^


----------



## Maxran (2. März 2012)

Das ist jetzt auch meine 3. Verlosung  Mal schauen ob diesmal etwas glück auf meiner Seite ist 
Aber sind die keys jetzt schon draußen?


----------



## amd-held (2. März 2012)

yeah hab einen bekommen

kam ebend an fett vielen dank PCG


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

so hab meine


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

grade bekommen zu geil


----------



## realgsus (2. März 2012)

OMG OMG OMG

ich bin dabei, ich fass es nich.


----------



## ashriel (2. März 2012)

zum kotzen! an jeder verlosung teilgenommen und nix bekommen! =(


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

bei mir ist leider noch nichts da aber wer weiß ich glaub das dauert vielleicht auch bis sie alle verschickt haben


----------



## Lokki (2. März 2012)

leider wieder nichts geworden, dann muss ich halt auf das fertige spiel warten , trotzdem danke für die Aktion PCG


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

bei manchen ist er erst nachmittags gekommen ich hab immer noch Hoffnung !!!


----------



## Maxran (2. März 2012)

Mal wieder kein Glück gehabt.. Dann kann man nur noch warten bis das Spiel endlich erscheint :/


----------



## suizzide (2. März 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe kein Glück...


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

Hallo Shiroco1,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du hast einen Beta-Key für Diablo 3 ergattert!


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

sauber endlich


----------



## ashriel (2. März 2012)

hm na dann hoff ich mal weiter!  auf jeden fall glückwunsch an die gewinner! und danke an PCG für die chance auf nen key!


----------



## Jagson (2. März 2012)

Gewinnspiel Nr. 11 - Check

Gewonnen? - Fail


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

bei mir ist leider noch nichts da aber wer weiß ich glaub das dauert vielleicht auch was denkt ihr?


----------



## spekedaja (2. März 2012)

HAHAHAHA wie mein Programmieren Dozent sich grad aufregt das er schon wieder keinen bekommen hat


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

oder sind alle keys schon rausgeschickt ???


----------



## suizzide (2. März 2012)

Ich hoffe PCG zeigt sich gnädig und startet nochmal so eine tolle Aktion! Ansonsten den Gewinnern viel Spaß und Nichtgewinnern viel Glück!


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

ne die sind alle draussen , die letzten tage den kommis zu urteilen ummer so von von viertel vor bis 15 nach 10


----------



## Norbi74 (2. März 2012)

Yeah, thx grad Email bekommen. Heute nach der Arbeit wird gesuchtet!


----------



## Xun (2. März 2012)

hab auch wieder nur pech  vielleicht kommt ja noh die Beta welle von blizz persönlich zu mir ^^


----------



## Maxran (2. März 2012)

Ihr glücklichen


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

das heißt es könnten evt. noch leute treffen? 166 keys in 15 min zu verschicken geht ja wohl schlecht


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

nein das amcht die maschine , das ist instant


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

achso ok dann probieren wir es morgen mal bei computerbildspiele


----------



## golani79 (2. März 2012)

Endlich hab ich einen bekommen - YES! 

Download starten, Texturen fürs Projekt weitermachen und später wird dann mal getestet


----------



## Lyons (2. März 2012)

Herzinfarkt!! hnnnggg


----------



## Breiti22 (2. März 2012)

Gz an alle , danke für die Verlosung PCG!!


----------



## currey (2. März 2012)

Ich hab ein Key bekommen, Danke!!!


----------



## Rudi82 (2. März 2012)

ich hab key danke sehr )


----------



## Shiroco1 (2. März 2012)

KingKeNnY87 schrieb:


> achso ok dann probieren wir es morgen mal bei computerbildspiele


 
computerbild spiele is heute um 18:00 mein freund ^^


----------



## Jessejr (2. März 2012)

hab auch einen gewonnen, würd ihn gegen einen cs:go key tauschen.


----------



## cameltopf (2. März 2012)

hui!  hab schon fast selbst nicht mehr dran geglaubt! aber da trudelte eben bei mir auch ne nette mail rein. 

danke pcg!!!!!!


----------



## Phone83 (2. März 2012)

geh sterben..


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

jo das hier ist ja nicht die einzige seite die keys verlost von daher probier ich mein glück wo anders Computerbildspiele nächstes ziel !! also alle die keinen gewonnen haben vorbeischauen !!!


----------



## Phone83 (2. März 2012)

@Jessejr


----------



## Pielau (2. März 2012)

Grade die EMail gelesen : ) vielen Dank


----------



## Maxran (2. März 2012)

Ich habe mich gestern Nacht erst Regestriert und mich dann für einen Beta-Key beworben.. Somit sind meine Chancen gleich Null oder?


----------



## Jessejr (2. März 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> geh sterben..


 
sehr niveau voll... das immer solche kiddys in den foren sein müssen.


----------



## KingKeNnY87 (2. März 2012)

Maxran schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern Nacht erst Regestriert und mich dann für einen Beta-Key beworben.. Somit sind meine Chancen gleich Null oder?


 
yup hättest bis 23.59 dich bewerben müssen


----------



## Phone83 (2. März 2012)

kiddys...da du nicht wissen kannst wie alt ich bin solltest du lieber den mund halten und hier nicht deinen key zum tausch anbieten..


----------



## berlin63 (2. März 2012)

ich habe es jetzt jedentag versucht und immer pech gehabt  
ich will auch diablo3 spielen ^^ naja ich wünsche allen die glück hatten viel spass beim zocken cya


----------



## Jessejr (2. März 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> kiddys...da du nicht wissen kannst wie alt ich bin solltest du lieber den mund halten und hier nicht deinen key zum tausch anbieten..


 
nach deinen äußerungen bist du entweder ein sehr anspruchsloser und agressiver mensch der sich nicht unter kontrolle hat und mit sätze "geh sterben" dampf ablassen will.

oder du bist ein kleines kind der vor seinem bildschirm und dem großen weiten internet zeigen will was man drauf hat. (wenn jedoch jemand vor dir steht ziehst du den schwanz ein)

ich hab nichts gegen dich, wie auch. jedoch hast du nicht das recht so etwas zu jemanden zu sagen also pass besser auf was du sagst. machst du das auf der straße bekommst eine aufs maul. hast glück das es ein forum ist 

und zu meinem tausch angebot: natürlich freue ich mich über den key jedoch hätte ich gerne einen cs:go key und es ist mein gutes recht den key für einen tausch anzubieten. oder weißt du wieviele ich bekommen habe?


----------



## Krendorrion (2. März 2012)

Danke liebes PC Games Team...habs die letzten 3 Tage jeden Tag versucht und nun hab ich IHN...den Schlüssel! Jetzt werden die Minuten auf Arbeit wie Stunden vergehen...aktivieren schallt es im Kopf...du musst ihn aktivieren...


----------



## Phone83 (2. März 2012)

ich sehe das anders die verlosung soll für menschen sein die  an der beta teilnehmen wollen..und einige  sollte diese chance auch bekommen...und ja ich bin bei solchen aktionen so geladen das du dir das nicht vorstellen kannst...
sowas gehört sich nicht..was willst du mit dem key machen wenn du keinem zum tauschen findest landet der auch bei ebay?..
ich finde es ist nicht dein recht diesen key zu tauschen und das sollte on pcg geahndet werden


----------



## Slayen (2. März 2012)

Danke PC Games! Gestern registriert, erste verlosung und eine schöne E-mail mit einem Beta key bekommen! Danke euch.  Nur noch warten bis die Zeit vergeht bis ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Jessejr (2. März 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> ich sehe das anders die verlosung soll für menschen sein die  an der beta teilnehmen wollen..und einige  sollte diese chance auch bekommen...und ja ich bin bei solchen aktionen so geladen das du dir das nicht vorstellen kannst...
> sowas gehört sich nicht..was willst du mit dem key machen wenn du keinem zum tauschen findest landet der auch bei ebay?..
> ich finde es ist nicht dein recht diesen key zu tauschen und das sollte on pcg geahndet werden


 
was soll denn bitte bei pcg geahndet werden? mit dem gewinn kann man doch machen was man will. *omg* 
Aber ich kann dir versichern das er sicher nicht bei ebay landet keine sorge. Ich habe noch einige kumpels informiert, die freuen sich auch sehr darüber. (sie haben auch bei dem gewinnspiel mitgemacht und haben nichts gewonnen)


----------



## Terikarus (2. März 2012)

Danke Pc Games für den schönen Beta Key


----------



## crazywulf (2. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für den BETA KEy


----------



## Chronik (2. März 2012)

Sind den jetzt schon alle Einladungen raus?

Falls ja, ich hab wieder keine Beta-Einladung bekommen, DOH. Naja alle die eine von PCGames bekommen haben Glückwunsch und viel spaß beim Möpse klopen.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (2. März 2012)

THX PCGames für den Beta-Key !


----------



## willi3748 (2. März 2012)

es hat nicht zufällig jemand einen key übrig?


----------



## Terrag (2. März 2012)

schon wieder kein Key 

Hab einen TERA-Key, falls jmd tauschen will !


----------



## Cityboy (2. März 2012)

Danke Pc Games !!!


----------



## gewalt100 (2. März 2012)

falls jemand einen zuviel hat ich würd ihn gern nehmen


----------



## Fleckenjim (2. März 2012)

hätte einen terakey anzubieten suche d3 key


----------



## smooth1980 (2. März 2012)

gewalt100 schrieb:


> falls jemand einen zuviel hat ich würd ihn gern nehmen



Falls einer einen zuviel hat stellt er den eh bei ebay rein. Die Leute zahlen dort sehr gut für solche Keys !


----------



## Brutalizer (2. März 2012)

hallo pcgames,
    ich gehöre zu den glücklichen gewinnern des beta-keys
    jetzt die schlechte nachricht: leider kann man mit einem neu erstellten battle.net account (angeblich seit september 2011) sich nicht in das spiel einloggen. es kommt:"your account name or password is incorrect. please try again. error_31500".
    dies liegt allerdings nicht an einem falschen accountname oder pw, sondern ist ein allgemeines problem welches viele betatester betrifft.
    glaube das problem ist schon seit einer woche bekannt und immernoch nicht gelöst. habt ihr vllt mehr informationen zu diesem thema oder betrifft es sogar eure hauseigene betatester?

    danke schon mal im voraus,mfg 



ich poste das jetzt zum 2. mal, in der hoffnung dass auch mal jmd von pc games ins forum guckt! anscheinend sind hier nur leute anwesend, die denken es würde jemanden interessieren dass sie keinen beta-key bekommen haben. dies ist nicht so ! genauso wie in sämtlichen zeitungsartikel kommentare abgegeben werden können, welche suggerieren dass die meinung des lesers wirklich jemand interessiert. dies ist genauso ein trugschluss, also hört doch mal auf 24 seiten, mit jeweils 50% des selben beitrags, voll zu schreiben -___-


----------



## smooth1980 (2. März 2012)

Poste es im Blizzard Forum. Dort wird dir eher geholfen als hier.


----------



## ganderc (2. März 2012)

Brutalizer schrieb:


> hallo pcgames,
> ich gehöre zu den glücklichen gewinnern des beta-keys
> jetzt die schlechte nachricht: leider kann man mit einem neu erstellten battle.net account (angeblich seit september 2011) sich nicht in das spiel einloggen. es kommt:"your account name or password is incorrect. please try again. error_31500".
> dies liegt allerdings nicht an einem falschen accountname oder pw, sondern ist ein allgemeines problem welches viele betatester betrifft.
> ...


 

Gib doch mir den Key! Bei mir funktioniert er bestimmt.  PCG kann da wohl nichts tun und es ist doch schade um den Schlüssel.


----------



## Brutalizer (2. März 2012)

sobald man einen key auf einen account gebunden hat, verfällt dieser.
bin in regem kontakt mit blizzard per tickets, allerdings wollen die es auf meinen pc schieben, obwohl der fehler offensichtlich an battle.net liegt. also ich sag mal so, ich war kurz davor es vorzubestellen, allerdings kann man sich ja garnicht sicher sein, dass man mit einem neuen battle.net-account spielen kann 

ps: möchte keine hilfe von pc games, lediglich eine stellungnahme zu dem thema, vllt ist es Ihnen ja garnicht bekannt *hust*


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2012)

Ich hab auch jeden Tag mitgemacht und wieder mal keinen Key bekommen. 
Aber vielleicht ist es auch besser so, verdirbt man sich nicht die Vorfreude auf das eigentliche Spiel (welches ja evtl, wieder ganz anders aussieht als die Beta^^). 

EDIT:
Fand die Art der Verlosung wirklich unfair. Klar, so bekommt man erstmal neue User. Mir ist der Grund für so eine "Verlosung" schon klar. Viele neue User, was ich ja auch eigentlich begrüße. Aber die bleiben doch nicht. Die tragen doch nichts zur Community bei. Die sagen kurz "hallo und danke für den Key" (wenn überhaupt) und sind dann wieder auf der nächsten Seite um sich da noch nen Key abzugreifen. 
Wollte das nochmal klar gestellt haben. Klingt jetzt, als sei ich frustriert wegen dem Key. So ist das aber nicht, der Keys selbst ist mir nicht mal so wichtig. Es geht mir eher ums Prinzip.


----------



## Chronik (2. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Fand die Art der Verlosung wirklich unfair. Klar, so bekommt man erstmal neue User. Mir ist der Grund für so eine "Verlosung" schon klar. Viele neue User, was ich ja auch eigentlich begrüße. Aber die bleiben doch nicht. Die tragen doch nichts zur Community bei. Die sagen kurz "hallo und danke für den Key" (wenn überhaupt) und sind dann wieder auf der nächsten Seite um sich da noch nen Key abzugreifen.
> Wollte das nochmal klar gestellt haben. Klingt jetzt, als sei ich frustriert wegen dem Key. So ist das aber nicht, der Keys selbst ist mir nicht mal so wichtig. Es geht mir eher ums Prinzip.


 
Ich fand die Beta auch unfair. Nicht nur weil viele neue (neu im zusammenhang mit neu auf der Website, festgestellt durch die Beträge die Sie gemacht haben) einen ab bekommen haben, nein evtl. haben sich auch ein paar ("Erfahrene Benutzer" oder "Neue Benutzer" oder "Benutzer") einfach viele neue Konten hier (auf PCG) erstellt und somit weitere Zugänge angefordert. Das sting mich voll an. Ich bin treuer User dieser Website und auch euren Foren und das so ein paar Neulinge hier von euch Beta-Keys abgegriffen haben das STING mich an.
Ihr (PCG) müsstet das nächste mal, falls es ein nächstes mal geben wird, ein paar regeln, wie z.B. schon 1 Jahr hier (bei PCG) angemeldet zu sein und/oder mindestens 50 Beiträge geschrieben (keine Blogs) zu haben, aufstellen. Wenn man diese Regeln absolviert hat kann man hier erst Teilnehmen.
Evtl. sollte man auch die User das nächste mal über den Fehler (error_31500) DEUTLICHST aufklären! Das alle User die Ihren Acc. zum und/oder nach september 2011 gemacht haben keine chance haben an der Beta teilzunehmen/aus technischen Gründen (seitens Blizzard) nicht Teilnehmen können.

Mal ehrlich was will PCG mit neuen Usern, die nur 1 Beitrag geschrieben haben (als dankeschön für ein Key) und sich dann hier NIE wieder blicken lassen?


----------



## Tut_Ench (2. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Fand die Art der Verlosung wirklich unfair. Klar, so bekommt man erstmal neue User. Mir ist der Grund für so eine "Verlosung" schon klar. Viele neue User, was ich ja auch eigentlich begrüße. Aber die bleiben doch nicht. Die tragen doch nichts zur Community bei. Die sagen kurz "hallo und danke für den Key" (wenn überhaupt) und sind dann wieder auf der nächsten Seite um sich da noch nen Key abzugreifen.
> Wollte das nochmal klar gestellt haben. Klingt jetzt, als sei ich frustriert wegen dem Key. So ist das aber nicht, der Keys selbst ist mir nicht mal so wichtig. Es geht mir eher ums Prinzip.


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ich würde es bei solchen Verlosungen besser finden, wenn nur die Konten in den Topf wandern, die z.B. schon mindestens einen Monat vor Bekanntgabe der Verlosung existierten.
Bei der offiziellen Verteilung von Blizzard landen ja auch etliche Keys und Freischaltungen auf irgendwelchen Twinkaccounts oder inaktiven Account.
Von den dämlichen Asseln, die noch Profit rausschlagen wollen, will ich mal garnicht anfangen.

Aber gut, ich hab noch Skyrim, Kingdoms of Amalur und nächste Woche kommt Mass Effect 3...Langeweile kommt da definitiv nicht auf, obwohl ich doch schon gerne mal in die Beta reingucken möchte


----------



## m1cr0mach1ne (2. März 2012)

Danke für den Key PCG! Wochenende ist gerettet dank euch x)


----------



## m0u (2. März 2012)

Können auch abends noch keys verschickt werden? Habe weder Zusage noch Absage erhalten und das finde ich ein Unding, die Leute vergebens warten zu lassen sollte der Prozess bereits abgeschlossen sein!


----------



## SaiyajinGT (2. März 2012)

ich find es auch total mies das keine zeit genannt wird wann die Key´s verschickt werden, könnten wenigsten bescheid sagen ob die Mails schon raus sind und einen nicht im ungewissen lassen


----------



## torti-man (2. März 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ich würde es bei solchen Verlosungen besser finden, wenn nur die Konten in den Topf wandern, die z.B. schon mindestens einen Monat vor Bekanntgabe der Verlosung existierten.
> Bei der offiziellen Verteilung von Blizzard landen ja auch etliche Keys und Freischaltungen auf irgendwelchen Twinkaccounts oder inaktiven Account.
> Von den dämlichen Asseln, die noch Profit rausschlagen wollen, will ich mal garnicht anfangen.
> 
> Aber gut, ich hab noch Skyrim, Kingdoms of Amalur und nächste Woche kommt Mass Effect 3...Langeweile kommt da definitiv nicht auf, obwohl ich doch schon gerne mal in die Beta reingucken möchte


 
Tja so ist das eben. Ich bin sogar Abonnement der PC Games und anstatt der Kundschaft, die denen das Monatseinkommen sichert, mal nen Key zu geben werden sie so verlost.


----------



## Leddow (2. März 2012)

Irgendwie haben alle meine Kollegen gewonnen nur ich nicht.  
shit happens :>


----------



## rewetuete (2. März 2012)

Danke für den Key und ich hab ihn auch nicht für 100 Euro bei Ebay verkauft


----------



## LoosaW (2. März 2012)

Hatte meinen um 10:10Uhr im Posteingang. Nochmals vielen dank! Läuft auch alles problemlos.


----------



## kiligore (2. März 2012)

DANKE PC GAMES!Ihr seid die geilsten!


----------



## Fight_Angel (3. März 2012)

Super! Key bekommen, kann mich aber nicht einloggen, da Blizzard das Problem mit dem registrieren nicht gelöst bekommt (Fehler 313500) -.-


----------



## Batze (3. März 2012)

Gamestar verlost auch gerade. 666 Key. Ab heute jeden Tag 111. ganz unkompliziert und vor allem ohne Zwang sich irgendwo registrieren zu müssen.

So wird das gemacht liebe PCGamler.


----------



## bl4cKst4R (3. März 2012)

torti-man schrieb:


> Tja so ist das eben. Ich bin sogar Abonnement der PC Games und anstatt der Kundschaft, die denen das Monatseinkommen sichert, mal nen Key zu geben werden sie so verlost.


 

ich sehe das anders.
wie komme ich eigentlich als langjähriger blizzkunde (hab so einige spielchen auf meinem b.acc) dazu das irgendwelche keys an magazine verschickt werden? 
wo sich viele leute erst einen battlenet account erstellen müssen (also wsl noch kein blizzsspiel besitzen) und dann sowieso nicht spielen können, anstatt das mal die leute die schon d1,d2, wc3, etc haben mal mit nem schnupperkey zu belohnen.

finde zwar eigentlich beide wege relativ doof und unfair (halte nichts von elitärem gehabe und gekuschel), aber ich finde das bereits bestehende bn kunden bevorzugt werden sollten. (was blizz ganz klar nicht macht, damit eben möglichst viele angejunkt werden).
es gibt leute die warten seit 1o jahren auf die fortsetzung und dann gibts paar kiddies dies vorher nicht mal kannten und die spielen schon.


----------



## torti-man (3. März 2012)

bl4cKst4R schrieb:


> ich sehe das anders.
> wie komme ich eigentlich als langjähriger blizzkunde (hab so einige spielchen auf meinem b.acc) dazu das irgendwelche keys an magazine verschickt werden?
> wo sich viele leute erst einen battlenet account erstellen müssen (also wsl noch kein blizzsspiel besitzen) und dann sowieso nicht spielen können, anstatt das mal die leute die schon d1,d2, wc3, etc haben mal mit nem schnupperkey zu belohnen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi da hast du recht. ich habe 5 Spiele incl. WOW in meinem BNET ACC und sehe auch keinen Key.


----------



## Brutalizer (3. März 2012)

keine angst, ihr verpasst nicht viel 
nach 2 stunden hat man die demo durch, grafik sieht irgendwie noch sehr verschwommen aus.. macht allerdings lust auf mehr. 

allerdings sehr schwach dass pcgames an keiner stelle den "error_315300" erwähnt, der müsste doch bekannt sein..


----------



## xzrt2 (3. März 2012)

tja, ich hab das problem auch  und muss warten.. wie viele andere auch


----------



## metadron (3. März 2012)

hey, hab ne kurze frage was kann der beta key alles? arena und co auch schon? ist man wirklich in 2h durch und spielspaß endet?


----------



## TheChicky (3. März 2012)

metadron schrieb:


> hey, hab ne kurze frage was kann der beta key alles? arena und co auch schon? ist man wirklich in 2h durch und spielspaß endet?


 
Die Beta bietet laut Aussage von Bashiok nur Inhalt für 45 Minuten, diverse Leute berichten aber, dass sie mit der Beta mehr Zeit verbracht haben, als mit diversen Vollpreistiteln


----------



## golani79 (3. März 2012)

Man kann halt bis zum Skeleton King spielen. Wenn dieser tot ist, kann man aber trotzdem weiterspielen. Es gibt auch diverse Achievements die man machen kann in der Beta.

Hab mit dem Barbaren jetzt 4,5 Stunden auf dem Konto und es macht immer noch Spaß. Derzeit Level 12 - 13 ist max in der Beta. Dafür muss man es aber eh mehrmals "durchspielen".

Und dann gibts auch wieder die "Sammelwut" - ja, die Itemhatz fängt schon in der Beta an  

Aber auch die anderen Charakterklassen wollen ausprobiert werden - so schnell wirds also nicht langweilig ^^


----------



## Mothman (3. März 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Gamestar verlost auch gerade. 666 Key. Ab heute jeden Tag 111. ganz unkompliziert und vor allem ohne Zwang sich irgendwo registrieren zu müssen.
> 
> So wird das gemacht liebe PCGamler.


Naja, nen Namen muss man troztdem angeben. Also kommt es fast aufs gleiche hinaus.


----------



## weisauchnicht (4. März 2012)

Bin Ich jetzt verrückt? Ich hab alle Achievements bis auf 2 Stück und die kann Ich nicht machen weil sich keiner für coop finden lässt   immer 0 spieler in der anzeige


----------



## Syno84 (5. März 2012)

Guys i got a solution but for this u need 3 E-Mail accounts:
1 Has to be yours with D3 Beta on it ( obviously the one who doesnt work )
1 Has to an old never e-mail changed battle.net account which had a game on it ( like wow but frozen account)
and 1 E-mail to drop the no-D3 Beta Account. Kinda hard to understand but hear me out:

1.) U try to login with the Battle.net Account which has NOT D3 Beta on it, u should get an "Error 12", if this shows up u got a right account.
2.) U change the E-Mail of the Non-D3 Account to the "Drop-Email" so obviously the E-Mail address will be free for ur Main Account.
3.) Change the E-Mail from ur D3-Beta Account to the one which had the "Error 12" before.
4.) Try to log in with the changed E-Mail --> Profit. it worked for me


----------



## crazywulf (6. März 2012)

Public Games klappen sehr selten. Du musst im Chat in den Channel Looking for Group und wenn dort dein Name auch in der Memberlist (kann übers Menü eingeblendet werden) angezeigt wird, kannst du Leute auch einladen oder eingeladen werden. Ohne Name ist das eher so ein Glückspiel (Bug). In dem Channel kommt es auch dann mal dazu das man mal mit mehr als 2 Spielern unterwegs ist.


----------



## Rudi82 (6. März 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Gamestar verlost auch gerade. 666 Key. Ab heute jeden Tag 111. ganz unkompliziert und vor allem ohne Zwang sich irgendwo registrieren zu müssen.
> 
> So wird das gemacht liebe PCGamler.



Also PCgames ist besser ,hab mehrmals bei gamestar versucht und kein key.


----------



## phifi (8. März 2012)

Rudi82 schrieb:


> Also PCgames ist besser ,hab mehrmals bei gamestar versucht und kein key.


 
wtf? nur weil du keinen key gewonnen hast, ist pcg besser? deine argumentation ist keine...


----------



## xzrt2 (8. März 2012)

rubbellose sind auch besser als lotto weil da gewinnt man auch eher was - ich doch logisch

(PS: alles reinste Ironie


----------



## Rudi82 (8. März 2012)

Is doch logisch wo man nichts gewinnt is nicht gut )


----------



## SirLoveJoy (16. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
sagt mal,dass Releasedatum wurde ja nun mit dem 15.08.2012 veröffentlicht!
Weiß jemand ob sie damit die Einladungen für die Beta stoppen,oder ob man evtl. doch noch damit rechnen kann evtl.von Blizzard freigeschaltet zu werden?
Ich habe wirklich viel probiert an einen Key zu kommen(Gewinnspiele ohne ende)aber wie immer im leben habe ich natürlich kein Glück gehabt.
Das Spiel würde ich vor Release schon verdammt gerne mal antesten dürfen.

Also kann mir jemand sagen ob es auch weiterhin noch Betakeys von blizz geben wird,und wenn ja,wie lange es sie geben wird?
Es macht ja keinen sinn noch Leute einzuladen wenn das Spiel,sagen wir mal,in einer woche erscheint! 

Euch allen ein sonniges und erholsames Wochenende!
Grüsse


----------

